# Naruto Chapter 567 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 7, 2011)

Itachi comes in and saves the day


----------



## Aiku (Dec 7, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2011)

A big cliffhanger before the break


----------



## Tengu (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi goes on a second rampage


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2011)

More reinforcements arrive, Tobi rapes them all - with his Rinnegan.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2011)

My goodness that was quick. 


Kakashi runs out of chakra.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> A big cliffhanger before the break



Obviously hopefully Midnight Dragon. Also it appears Tobi cannot port a full Bijuu.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> My goodness that was quick.
> 
> 
> Kakashi runs out of chakra.



haha no doubt


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 7, 2011)

Eight Gates Gai and Rampage Mangekyo Sharingan Kakashi


----------



## vered (Dec 7, 2011)

kakashi and gai vs tobi and the paths.
and hopefully since next chapter is a double issue,it will end with a glimpse on the kages vs madara fight.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

the K11 show up in their squads! Each team reunites and exhibits some form of teamwork somehow. I'm rooting nothing bad happens to Kakashi or Gai


----------



## Lovely (Dec 7, 2011)

A little of Kakashi and Gai, then we see the other squads join in (teams 1,2,3, and 5).


----------



## Yozora (Dec 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> A big cliffhanger before the break



Break next week? or 26/12?

btw I predict more reinforcement coming.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2011)

Tsumugi said:


> Break next week? or 26/12?
> 
> btw I predict more reinforcement coming.



Not much of a cliffhanger.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 7, 2011)

reinforcements will arrive and then we finally get back to madara vs the 5gaes battle, 




and then merry christmas and happy new years


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

Lovely said:


> A little of Kakashi and Gai, then we see the other squads join in (teams 1,2,3, and 5).



That may actually explain why none of the K11 are in Division 4 at the moment


----------



## Jesus (Dec 7, 2011)

Tobito cliffhanger


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 7, 2011)

Lovely said:


> A little of Kakashi and Gai, then we see the other squads join in (teams 1,2,3, and 5).



That may actually explain why none of the K11 are in Division 4 at the moment


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 7, 2011)

Predict all Konoha 11 to join the battle!


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 7, 2011)

It's power up time. Naruto will power up some more. Whether it's KCM stage 2, KCM+SM or Minato's jutsu I don't know- I think it'll be KCM2- but he'll use something to power up beyond his current KCM. That'll be the Christmas cliffhanger.

First Kakashi will talk to Naruto and aside from unveiling their new strategy he'll tell him that if he wants to surpass Minato and become worthy of being hokage he'll have to have the power to protect them all and that he knows that Naruto can do it. Naruto will make some will of fire statement. And that's when he'll start transforming. B'll warn him how for Naruto to use that much power is to put his life at risk. But Naruto will give some badass line of how he trusts the Kyuubi and is willing to put his life in its hands and that's when he transforms into KCM2. How KCM2 looks I don't have any clue. 

Perhaps Kishi will go with the inverted colour scheme. Reverse what's Black and White in Naruto's current design aside from his eyes. Those should stay the same.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 7, 2011)

i have the best prediction right here, kakashi unlocks EMS!!!!!! WTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## calimike (Dec 7, 2011)

I expect Madara and Naruto fail again while Kakashi and Gai domination rule!

*WSJ #03-04 (Dec. 19th) 
Lead CP: Naruto 
*​


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It's power up time. Naruto will power up some more. Whether it's KCM stage 2, KCM+SM or Minato's jutsu I don't know- I think it'll be KCM2- but he'll use something to power up beyond his current KCM. That'll be the Christmas cliffhanger.
> 
> First Kakashi will talk to Naruto and aside from unveiling their new strategy he'll tell him that if he wants to surpass Minato and become worthy of being hokage he'll have to have the power to protect them all and that he knows that Naruto can do it. Naruto will make some will of fire statement. And that's when he'll start transforming. B'll warn him how for Naruto to use that much power is to put his life at risk. But Naruto will give some badass line of how he trusts the Kyuubi and is willing to put his life in its hands and that's when he transforms into KCM2. How KCM2 looks I don't have any clue.
> 
> Perhaps Kishi will go with the inverted colour scheme. Reverse what's Black and White in Naruto's current design aside from his eyes. Those should stay the same.




I think you're right because it does seem suspicious that Kishi didn't make Naruto doing anything impressive against Tobi and co...it seems as if Kishi wants to give Naruto something else more powerful,like total Kyuubi's cooperation so for this to happen the situation must become very dangerous for Naruto or it wouldn't make sense to power up if only the KCM was enough.


----------



## Kezone (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi and Gai vs. Tobi- reeinforcements from other squads arive.

Tobi's mask starts to come off at the end of the chapter. (Cue year long break)


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 7, 2011)

*Chapter 567 Prediction*:   Battle of the Bijuu

Kakashi reveals that the squads have defeated their opponents and everyone is heading here to protect Bee and Naruto.   And together they fight Madara's Bijuu.

Holiday Cliffhanger:

1)   Everyone arrives and protects Naruto.
2)   Naruto goes Full Kyuubi.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Chapter 567-Turing The Tables.
Side Text-Kakashi and Guy arrives just in time!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tobi: ...Do you really except to change anything...just the two of you?
Kakashi: It's not just the two of us.
Tobi: Naruto and Killerbee haven't been doing that great, so it's not like they change anything.
Kakashi: I wasn't talking about them.
Tobi: !?
Naruto: !?
*Weapons go through Tobi*
Tobi: ...
*Tobi turns his head*
Tobi: So you brought more back up...
*Most of Kakashi's division is behind Tobi*
Tobi: ...And you think this changes anything?
*Hachibi starts to get back up, Tobi gets off of him and gets on Gobi*
Tobi: You are no match for me, no matter how many of you there are.
*The other Edo Jinchuriki change into full Bijuu mode*
Naruto: No way...
Kakashi: Don't worry Naruto...we'll win this!
Naruto: Kakashi...YAH!

*Scene changes to HQ*
Shikaku: Good, all the divisions except Gaara's are done with their battles now.
*We see images of the different battle fields, all Edos are sealed and are being guarded by a few ninja each. All White Zetsu Clones are on the ground. We also see others moving to Naruto's location.*

*Scene changes to Edo Madara. Muu has been sealed.*
Edo Madara: ...
Killer A: We have this in the bag!
Mei: Right.
Gaara: ...
Onoki: Heh, let's finish this.
Tsunade: Right, it's time for this war to end!
*The Kages charge towards Edo Madara*

*Scene changes to Kabuto*
Kabuto: All of my Edos are nearly gone. I only have Madara left. There's the former Jinchuriki but Tobi has taken control over them. I do have one other though thanks to Tobi. There's also Itachi, but he broke my control...things do seem to be getting a little troublesome.
Unseen person: It's going to only get worse from here Kabuto...
Kabuto: So you finally came...
*We see Sasuke*
Kabuto: Uchiha Sasuke.
Sasuke: I'll test my eyes on you. 

End Text-Sasuke gets ready to use his new powers.


----------



## andrea (Dec 7, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 567-Turing The Tables.
> Side Text-Kakashi and Guy arrives just in time!
> 
> 
> ...



That is simply everything I ever hoped for in one neat package.

Also a very, _very_ cruel cliffhanger.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 7, 2011)

Chapter 567 Prediction
*Promise I could not keep*

Kakashi: Naruto, inform us.
Naruto: urgh...well that masked guy is controlling the jinchuriki using the same technique like Nagato used to control Pain
Kakashi: I see...do they have..
Naruto: Yeah, the rods on on their chest but....
_Tobi is being re grouped by the jins_
Naruto: They have all transformed to that form...we can't get them anymore.
Gai: Naruto, take KillerBee and head to the medical squad!
Naruto: Bu-but brushy brow this guy is immensely powerful you guys have no-
Kakashi: Go Naruto. We have a plan.
_Naruto looks at Killerbee who transformed back to normal and has a giatn hold in his chest_
Naruto: I'll leave you some clones...that way..
Kakashi: No. We need you at full power soon.
Naruto: Full power? Why?
Gai: To fight...
_Sasuke is shown jumping through the trees_
Gai: Him.
_
Sasuke comes to a stop._
Sasuke: Who's there.
Unknown: It's me...
Sasuke: ! That voice
Itachi: Sasuke.
Sasuke: What? Itachi? How?
Itachi: I was resurrected via the impure world. So have many people for this war.
Sasuke: *thinking* War?
Sasuke:....nii san...
Itachi: ....
Sasuke: Join me!(activates EMS)
_Itachi has a shocked look on his face_
Itachi: Sasuke, why didn't you return to the village. Why have you chosen to follow Madara?
Sasuke: The Leaf killed you! They sent you on a death mission, you killed mom and dad and everyone because of them! Justice needs to be delivered. They need to know their palce!
Itachi: No, this is a ninja's duty, if I hadn't done what I did corruption would have cause the leaf to crumble, the uchiha would have taken over and....
Sasuke: And what?
Itachi: He...would have killed you.
Sasuke: Who's 'he"?
Itachi: Madara. He would have killed everysingle one of the Uchiha's. I had to do it myself to make sure I could at least guarantee your survivability. 
Sasuke: It doesn't matter, I've already killed Danzo and I'm going to kill the rest of the Leaf.
Itachi: Why Sasuke why? Why not go back and live? Live with your real brother!
Sasuke: !? real brother?
Itachi: Naruto was more than I could ever be for you. 
Sasuke: ...you sound like them. You don't understand...I HAVE NOTHING!
Itachi: Then go get something, the leaf is waiting for you, help them. It;s not too late Sasuke...
Sasuke: ......
Sasuke: If you won't join me....then you're against me.
Itachi:....I knew it would come to this...Itachi activates his MS
Itachi: As the promise I could not keep...and the failure i am I will correct my mistakes.
Sasuke: ...
Itachi: Well then....(Itachi appears beside Sasuke) Let's see how good your eyesight has become.
*Chapter end*


----------



## Penance (Dec 7, 2011)

I predict a crack in the mask...


----------



## Jubei (Dec 7, 2011)

I say Gai summons the giant tortoise that was the island along with ningame
and it takes on a bijuu


----------



## 24 Hours (Dec 7, 2011)

Kakashi deceive Narutoast and proceed to one shot Naruto with dynamic entry


----------



## Klue (Dec 8, 2011)

I expect much chit-chat (5-6 pages), before the battle kicks back into high gear. Hopefully Tobi will actually do something cool.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope Kishi doesn't rush through this part of the war arc. I can't believe it's only been two days since the war started. He needs to slow it down slightly


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2011)

The battle resumes with Gai and Kakashi fighting besides Naruto and Bee. The Jinchuurikis return to their V1 but this time with more tails than before.

During the course of the fight Kakashi decides that he is gonna test how exactly Tobi's intangibility jutsu works and plans a strategy in order to find out it's weakness or time limit similar to how he figured out Pain's.


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Dec 8, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I hope Kishi doesn't rush through this part of the war arc. I can't believe it's only been two days since the war started. He needs to slow it down slightly



Ninja are fast. War doesn't wait for ANYONE.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 8, 2011)

I predict a good battle between Tobi and the 6 jins vs Naruto,Bee,Kakashi and Gai.And maybe we'll have some glimpse of the fox again.


----------



## takL (Dec 8, 2011)

According to ohana the preview says
"The two madaras vs the united shinobis!! How will the tide of war turn!?"


----------



## vered (Dec 8, 2011)

takL said:


> According to ohana the preview says
> "The two madaras vs the united shinobis!! How will the tide of war turn!?"



that's an interesting preview.hopefully it means we'll see some Madara vs kages action next week.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 8, 2011)

takL said:


> According to ohana the preview says
> "The two madaras vs the united shinobis!! How will the tide of war turn!?"



Ohhhhhhhhh shit son looking forward to this.


----------



## Greedy master (Dec 8, 2011)

Chapter 567: the 8th gate 
*Spoiler*: __ 






Naruto: kakashi sensei watch out! if you get one blow from them its over

Kakashi(thinking): It seems they are all transformed , in that case we cant beat them , we have to take madara out 

Kakashi: Listen Everyone! we have to stall them for now and take out madara as fast as we can , Bee-san we 
depend on you to hold them as much as you can

Killerbee: okkkkkk!

Gai: whats the plan kakashi?

Kakashi tells them the plan 

Naruto: right! this will do! as expected from you kakashi sensei

Tobi: heh, it seems they have a plan but nothing can work against me 

Naruto and gai charge at madara while kakashi hides underground

Tobi: how simplistic they try to draw my attention so he can finish me from below 

Jinchuurikis interrupt naruto and gai and punch them back

Kakashi comes and attack tobi from below with a shuriken

Tobi slips past it and grabs kakashi 

Tobi: i will finish you first kakashi

kakashi: huh he fell for it

Tobi is paralyzed  

Tobi: what is going on?! i cant move! dont tell me....

Kakashi grabbed by tobi transform into a killerbee clone

Kakashi: right , before we attack you we had a killerbee ink clone transform into myself , you understimate us and now the
ink has paralyze your body , you cant use your space/time jutsu now , its over!

Tobi: arghhh....

Kakashi(thinking): even though he cant do anything now , he is supposed to be immortal , we have to seal him away

Kakashi activates kamui and teleports tobi away 

Naruto: yayyyyyyy! kakashi sensei you are so cool! we did it!

Kakashi: something doesnt feel right here....

Tobi uses izanagi and stabs kakashi from behind

Tobi: as expected from a genius like you kakashi, if it wasnt for this power  i would be dead now 

Kakashi use a raiton kawarimi and he reappears elsewhere

Kakashi(thinking): what did just happen? i killed him for sure... there is no way  he could do anything... 

Kakashi: what in the world are you?!

Tobi: a being superior to all of you insects , now die!

All jinchuurikis charge to kakashi 

Naruto: kakashi sensei run!

Kakashi: damn it i had to use my raiton clone and mangekyu , my body wont make it on time...

gai activates 7th gate and push all the jinchuurikis back with his afternoon tiger

Gai(thinking): damn it , even this attack is useless against them , there are no options left 

Gai: 8TH GATE RELEASE!!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Dec 9, 2011)

*Chapter 567: Breaking Point

Kakashi and Gai stand in front of Naruto, indefatigable. Their eyes are narrowed and they focus on every single movement of Tobi.

He proceeds to jump off the Eight-Tails, and lands behind Naruto and his two superiors.

As neither makes a movement, a shadow clone of Kakashi's appears directly behind Tobi...it does not attack, however, lest it lose its position.

Tobi: What a waste of my time...do you two really think you can do anything? It doesn't matter if the entire army is here to support you. None of you are strong enough to fight me. Let me make one thing perfectly clear, though: you interfere, and you die.

Naruto: Kakashi-sensei, he isn't lying! He has a Rinnegan now!

Gai: Rinnegan...?

Kakashi: I didn't expect this...challenging Madara is going to be much more difficult now...

Kakashi: Gai, be extra careful. The Sharingan isn't the only doujutsu he wields...on top of that, he's got an even more powerful kekkei genkai called the Rinnegan. Its powers are unbelievably dangerous...he gets you with any of its jutsu just once, and it's all over.

Gai: Good to know...looks like I'll be able to unveil the full power of my youth in this fight, and against a worthy opponent, no less!

Naruto: Kakashi-sensei, eyebrows-sensei, that's not all! The real Madara has been summoned with that Edowhatever jutsu, and he's fighting the Five Kage right now!

Kakashi: Real Madara? So you really aren't who you claim to be...

With his right hand, Tobi draws his War Fan to his side.

Tobi: Let me tell you something about this fan, Hatake Kakashi. It's the weapon I used to found the very village you and your rabble live in, and it's the very thing I fought Senju Hashirama with at the Valley of the End.

Naruto: !!

Naruto: You asshole, stop the lies! You just said you were 'no one!'

Tobi: And no one I am. Tell me...what records do you have of Uchiha Madara? How do you know that person fighting the disgrace to the Kage name is the actual Madara you seek?

Gai: What...in the world is he trying to say? 

Naruto: The old man Tsuchikage...he recognized him as Madara!

Tobi (chuckling): I suggest you forget about that worthless old man. He is lost to you. He's nothing more than a long-standing puppet of mine...I placed a genjutsu on him nearly 70 years ago using Uchiha Madara's doryoku, and the piece of trash still hasn't noticed it, to this day. 

Tobi: All his life, he's been living in an illusion. Though...I do get to choose the moments where he receives temporary freedom...almost making it seem like he's on your side.

Naruto: You...you evil bastard!

Bee: Muthafuckaz, I ain't got a clue! Madara this and Madara that...we got to defeat the jinchuuriki, that's their due!

Kakashi: The continuous references to Madara in the third person...then a sudden assertion in the first person, claims to the accomplishments in his life...I'm starting to get the feeling that-

Kakashi: Your secret doesn't lie beneath your mask, does it? It's something completely different, isn't it? All this time, you've been wearing that mask as a diversion, I gather.

Tobi: Hatake Kakashi, that Sharingan belonged to a friend of yours, didn't it? Well...I'd like it back.

Kakashi: !!

Kakashi: What the hell do you mean?!...you can't be serious...Ob-

Tobi: No. Not him. Uchiha Madara goes after the very best, not some low level scum.

Tobi beckons his Six Paths of Pain back to his person, and they stand eagerly on all fours, waiting to fight.

Tobi: Go. Do spare the hosts, however.

Gai/Kakashi: Naruto, Bee!

Naruto/Bee: On it!

The six jinchuuriki attack, and the four allies assume defensive positions.

Fuu attacks first.

Fuu: Metastatic Infection!

Fuu leaps at the Eight-Tails, intending to slam herself on the Eight-Tails' body, and release a powerful poison that kills the opponent within seconds.

The Eight-Tails, however, counters by stomping the ground, creating fissures.

Kakashi: Naruto, Gai and I will take care of Madara! Handle the jinchuuriki!

Naruto: Got it...but let me help you out before you go!

Naruto creates twelve shadow clones...six designed to combat the Pain Rikudou, and six to assist Kakashi and Gai against Tobi.

Tobi: The time has come to use this, I see...first...

Tobi turns around and quickly destroys Kakashi's shadow clone. As he does this, however, Gai crosses the distance between them, and prepares to decapitate Tobi with a kick.

Tobi: Not fast enough...Shinra Tensei!

Gai is sent flying, but in that moment Naruto's clones throw six Futon: Rasenshuriken, neatly side by side.

Tobi: How stupid can the Nine-Tails get...I'll absorb this in a heartbeat. 

Tobi nullifies the attack with Hungry Ghost Realm's absorption ability, but for a brief amount of time that defensive measure leaves him vulnerable.

Kakashi: Now!! 

Kakashi attacks with his most powerful Chidori yet, and it is about to connect until...

...Tobi places the War Fan between him and the attack.

Tobi: Clever strategy...you intended to gauge the activation time of my intangibility, so you could use that against me later. And while I would be incorporeal, the clones would go help the jinchuuriki.

Tobi: But do you really think I'd give a secret like that away? 

While this conversation is taking place, Tobi's War Fan becomes charged with electricity.

Tobi: This weapon of mine neutralizes all elemental attacks...then makes them part of itself, becoming stronger and stronger until the other side dies. And now you're quite paralyzed, I see...

Tobi leaves Kakashi holding his fan in his disabled hand, and places his right hand over Kakashi's hand.

Tobi: I'll be taking that Sharingan of yours once I feed your soul to the King of Hell.

Gai has been left wounded by the potent Shinra Tensei, and looks on meters away.

Gai: Kakashi! Move, damn it!

As Kakashi's soul is about to leave his body, an unknown figure attacks Tobi from behind, who manages to sidestep enough to prevent his head from being chopped in two, but not enough to completely evade the attack. A sword is stuck in his shoulder.

Tobi: They just keep coming...vermin after vermin.

Unidentified: This guy's durability...it's off the charts!

Tobi hastily removes the sword from his penetrated shoulder, and retreats safely from the people surrounding him.

Tobi: Hiding in the trees, I see. How characteristic of cowards.

The person who attacked Tobi is Darui, and in the trees are his remaining soldiers. They stand behind Darui, and slowly more and more people add to the crowd. Among them are:

Kitsuchi, and the remainder of his Second Division.

Mifune, and the remainder of his Fifth Division.

Naruto: Finally...backup! Bee, we can win this!

Bee: Muthafucka, we need all the backup in the world at this rate! I can't keep going in this state!

Tobi recalls his paths, and they stand before him again.

Kakashi: Madara, you told me that the entire army being here wouldn't make a difference...are you sure about that?

Tobi: Confident, aren't you? Let's see if we can do something about that. I suppose now that we've got a fair crowd, it's time to take things to the next level. 

Tobi: It's seven against 30,000 of you...but no matter. 

Tobi widens his eyes, indicating an increase in the amount of chakra used for control, and suddenly the partially transformed jinchuuriki morph into their full bijuu. The rest of the Alliance stares in shock.

Tobi: Let's begin, then.

The tailed beasts initiate a massive, brutal rampage.

Miles away, however, the Five Kage are fighting Madara. He defends against all of their attacks, but hasn't made any offensive advances himself.

Madara: I'm growing tired of this technique...it's time to break it.

Onoki: What...is that technique? I don't understand the hand seals he's making!

Madara: Gedo: Rinne Tensei!

END*


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 9, 2011)

Kakashi goes through a Bijuu with Raikiri.


----------



## Setas1999 (Dec 10, 2011)

the begining of Kakashi year


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 10, 2011)

takL said:


> According to ohana the preview says
> "The two madaras vs the united shinobis!! How will the tide of war turn!?"



Mmh...if the preview says the truth,then next chapter could show the kage battle too. I hope it's right because I'd like to see the kages and Edo Madara too.


----------



## Talis (Dec 10, 2011)

If the next weeks chapter is really the last one of this year i predict the mask to shatter.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2011)

i predict gai unleashing the 9th gate


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 10, 2011)

I predict Kakashi and Tobi talking about Rikudou's Tablet.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2011)

I predict tobi using shirina tensei on kakashi and gai and they are saved by the other generals and then we move to the kage figjt


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

I predict that B continues to be attacked by the Neo Pains while Gai and Kakashi fight Tobi who easily defends against their attacks for the most part.  It's possible that the mask might crack at the end.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 11, 2011)

Prediction for the rest of the battle vs. Tobi.

Kakashi tells Naruto that after using Taju Kage Bunshin he should rest for a while. Naruto stays back and Kakashi and Gai attack but no matter what they try they can't hit Tobi. Tobi comments on how Kakashi and Gai arriving doesn't matter but then we see the rest of the reinforcements too, Konoha 11 all arrive to help Naruto and they have most of the army behind them. They start to fight and with teamwork they manage to take out a few of the Jinchuriki and seal them. 

Tobi then gets the rest of them to go full Biju and they start charging Bijudama, Tobi intents to kill most of the alliance with Bijudama barrage. The alliance doesn't really know what to do, the power of Biju seems too much. That's when Bee steps in, he goes full Hachibi and charges the other Biju. He manages to nullify the Bijudama blasts, but takes huge amount of damage and reverts back to human form. The remaining Jinchuriki can't remain in full Biju anymore and they revert into V2. 

Now with Naruto heavily fatigued after using TBK and Bee fatigued and damaged after shielding the alliance they figure that they need more power to deal with all of them. Tobi seems to be clear winner but then Gai opens 8th gate. He becomes very fast and uses a new jutsu to take care of all the Jinchuriki at once, but immediately after he reverts back to base, he collapses to the ground. As the dust settles the alliance manages to seal the Jinchuriki but Tobi warps Bee into boxland. 

With Gai dying and Bee warped away Naruto talks to Kyubi and they come to an agreement, they must stop Tobi now or Kyubi himself will be absorbed into Juubi as well. Kyubi agrees to fully cooperate with Naruto and gives him a portions of it's chakra. Naruto's KCM starts transforming, it takes even more Rikudou like form and it's colour changes from yellow to orange. Naruto immediately uses Shunshin and shatter's Tobi's mask with one strike. Tobi explains himself (whoever he is), smirks and says to Naruto that Sasuke is already on his way to Konoha... He then warps away to seal Bee.


----------



## Rose (Dec 11, 2011)

If this is a double issue before the break starts then I think the chapter will start off with Kakashi + company kicking Tobi's butt or so they think and than Kabuto gets the upper hand by summoning someone. Tobi and Kakahi and rest fight and they might get the mask to come off and then the chapter ends with edo Rin appearing beside Tobito commencing the start of Kakashi's year. 

That or the Sauce.


----------



## calimike (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you meanTwo Madaras vs allied force? not sense!


----------



## andrea (Dec 11, 2011)

I predict Kakashi, Gai & co stall time until more reinforcements arrive. The divisions assemble and prepare to face off Tobi and the gang. Chapter ends with Sasuke in his new outfit announcing his plans.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be great, Kishi doesn't have the balls though.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 11, 2011)

Tobi directs a few of the Jins to attack Kakashi and Gai, and while they're being held off, a few of the other jins are battling B in the Bijuu states. 

Fight switches to Madara who finally kills Oonoki


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 11, 2011)

i predict a bunch of very interesting and informative talking for like the 1st 9 pages and a little fighting, then the chapter ends with a cliffhanger


----------



## Bringer (Dec 12, 2011)

Prediction

Tobi: You really think you cant take me

Kakashi is really behind tobi with a kunai to his head

Kakashi: You tell me

Kakashi thrusts the kunai in tobi head but it phases threw

Tobi: Very impressive

Tobi does a back flip and kicks kakashi only for Gai to catch him

Guy: Youth at full power

Naruto: Lets do this

Bee: Yeah muthafucker!!

Tobi laughs: You think you can defeat me

The other tailed beast go full form

Kakashi: No way

Guy: Impossible

Tobi: Its over

Large group of people: NEVER!!

The tailed beast get encased in a giant mountain dome 

Tobi: What?

Kakashi: Looks like all the divisions arrived

*Scene switches to The kages*

Tsunade and Madara are clashing

Tsunade: How are you matching my strength

Madara: Senju cells my dear. You look just like someone I loved

Tsunade: SHUT UP!!!

Tsunade punches Madara and he gets sent flying 


*Scene switches to Sasuke*

Sasuke: This should be fun

The next panel shows Konaha 11 with No naruto but Sai


End


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 12, 2011)

takL said:


> According to ohana the preview says
> "The two madaras vs the united shinobis!! How will the tide of war turn!?"



Hopefully towards the villains. 

This seems to imply we'll get Madara this week, at least.

Chapter ends with him, maybe.


----------



## Mr NiceGuy (Dec 12, 2011)

_I want Naruto to do something crazy._


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr NiceGuy said:


> _I want Naruto to do something crazy._



If someone's gonna break Tobi's mask it's Naruto, maybe after Kyubi stops eating Naruto's chakra and starts cooperating with him.


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 12, 2011)

Kakashi uses many big techs, runs out of chakra
Bee says 'yo kakashi my main homie, here you can borrow samehada word is bond'
Kakashi + Samehada epicness, kakashi uses 1000 techniques in one chapter
Gai goes 8th gate
Tobi rapes Bee and Naruto even more


----------



## andrea (Dec 12, 2011)

I just realized, this might be the perfect opportunity for Kakashi to reveal the origin of his Mangekyou sharingan.


----------



## Mr NiceGuy (Dec 12, 2011)

_Could Kakashi warp Naruto, Bee away from the fight to save them from capture?_


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 12, 2011)

So this chapter Naruto and Co will gain the upperhand with the latest addition of Kakashi and Gai to the group. Until Tobi starts using some rinnegan haxx.
Madara should have gained the upperhand against the kages 'off panel' by now.

Max 1 or 2 chapters left for some Itachi action.


----------



## motto (Dec 12, 2011)

@ Mr Nice Guy
Yes he could, but he doesn't have a dimension to warp into, like Tobi, they'll probably be warped into space somewhere, lol


----------



## Imamember (Dec 12, 2011)

Prediction #1
-Start of with some Madara vs Kages, he finds out Tsunade is Senju and gets serious
-Cut to Itachi reaching Kabuto and Kabuto turning around with a sinister smile, was this part of his plan? is he prepared?
-Cut back to Tobi as Hachibi turns back into be, Naruto goes to his aid and Kakashi and Guy get ready to battle but before they can Sasuke arrives WHAT SIDE IS HE ON!? CLIFFHANGER!

Prediction #2
- Kakashi and Guy begin to attack Naruto helps bee as Guy fights off some Jin's and Kakashi goes for tobi, a small battle of SHaringan vs Sharingan before Kakshi uses Kamui but tobi uses S/t justu and makes Kamui miss.. Kakashi now vulnerable Tobi goes for the kill and before he can Naruto stands in the way and the Kyubii lends his power Naruto transforms into Kyubii Fully!
CLIFFHANGER

Prediction #3
-Itachi arrives at Kabuto, the two exchange some words, Sasuke arrives at the Tobi vs Naruto scene, Zetsu then informs Tobi of Itachi's arrival at Kabuto, Tobi uses S/t jutsu and takes Sasuke with him however the 6 edo jins stay and continue to fight Naruto, Bee, Kakashi & Guy.
-Tobi and sasuke now arrive at Itachi and Kabuto, and sasuke and itachi cross paths before Itachi says something like "Its time you learnt the truth foolish little brother"
-Madara vs Kages 1 page of panels Kages have advantage Madara unleashes a new jutsu!
- Naruto asks Kyubii for all his power and he agrees 
CLIFFHANGER!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 12, 2011)

new spoiler fresh from 2ch

Tobi combines 6 path powers and sharingan and teleports everyone to the kages
Jinchuuriki attack kages
Oonoki dies taking a hit for Tsunade
Mei is severely injured and can't go on
Mei tells Naruto and Bee that everyone believes in them
Naruto says he'll use 'that' jutsu
Chapter ends


----------



## Mateush (Dec 12, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> new spoiler fresh from 2ch
> 
> Tobi combines 6 path powers and sharingan and teleports everyone to the kages
> Jinchuuriki attack kages
> ...



Sounds unlikely crazy, but interesting 

2ch? You thought about  ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 12, 2011)

Mateush said:


> Sounds unlikely crazy, but interesting
> 
> 2ch? You thought about  ?


You must be new here. 2ch and manyou are the only places our spoilers come from.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 12, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> You must be new here. 2ch and manyou are the only places our spoilers come from.



I recall manyou had real spoiler scans. I hope that your spoiler is true


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 12, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> new spoiler fresh from 2ch
> 
> Tobi combines 6 path powers and sharingan and teleports everyone to the kages
> Jinchuuriki attack kages
> ...



Sounds fake and we never get real spoilers this early... 

For one why the hell would Tobi teleport everyone to Kages? His objective are the Bijuu, I don't think he could care less about the Kages right now.

Also Onoki dying and Naruto preparing to use "that jutsu" in same chapter? Yeah right.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 12, 2011)

I predict Konoha 11 and Sasuke being there at the end of the chapter.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 12, 2011)

that spoiler doesn't makes any sense...


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I predict Konoha 11 and Sasuke being there at the end of the chapter.



why do people still think sasuke is gonna fight konoha 11 even if konoha 11 are not even in the same place? 

+ if next chapter has sasuke and konoha 11 i predict we only see sasuke standing upon the fallin corpses of konoha 11


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 12, 2011)

I predict Naruto going full Kyuubi mode!


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 12, 2011)

Gai to go 7 gates. Kakashi to show new techniques. Madara will have the Kages on the ropes, we will briefly see him with the advantage. Kakashi attempts to figure out Tobi intangability weakness like he did for Deva Pains Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 12, 2011)

Most likely there will be a counter attack this chapter with B, Naruto, Kakashi, & Gai managing to defeat a Jincuuriki or two, but than at the end Tobi or one of the Jinchuuriki will pull out something crazy and the tide will turn again in Tobi's favor.


----------



## Syntaxis (Dec 12, 2011)

567 Predic-fic

8-Tails thinks inside himself, to Bee. "Bee, I'm going back. Your human-bijuu version is faster and more suited for this kind of battle." Immediately, he pops back into the normal human version of Bee. "Weeee! I'm back moth--" Bee shouts, but is interrupted right away by two jins opening the attack on him. "--terfuckers." he mumbles, finishing his sentence. He picks up his notebook and pen, takes some ink from his mouth and starts to write something down.

"Uncle Bee, this is not the time to write your raps!" Naruto yells at him, struggling to restrain Han, the 5-tails jinchuuriki.
Bee largely ignores Naruto as he just stands there, writing. The two jinchuuriki turn out to be Yugito and Yagura. They flank Bee and open up with their own attacks.

Bee simply dodges Yagura's attack and manages to block Yugito with one arm. "Gotcha." He shreds her to bits instantly with a slash of Samehada, removing the jinchuuriki cloak entirely. He stabs his pen in Yugito's body - disabling her from moving. "I got this remote control shit figured out, now let me show you what the jin-combo Bee & Yugito-nii is all about!" He rips out the chakra rod from Yugito's chest. Immediately, she stands to Bee's side.

Meanwhile, Naruto is clumsily grabbing hold of Han, who can barely escape his grip every time due to his sheer strength. "Nnngh.. Gaaaaah. Can someone seal this guy already?!"
Kakashi and Gai are kicking Jinchuuriki ass. Kakashi is keeping a few of them occupied with some intense genjutsu, Gai is literally kicking back four jinchuuriki at a time, enjoying the hell out of it. "Koooonooohaaaa senpuuuu! Haha, I can keep this up all day! If I cannot, I will keep this up for TWO DAYS!"

We see an overview of the battle. Bee and Yugito are taking on Yagura. Naruto is struggling with Han. Kakashi is distracting Roshi while fighting Fu. Gai is tanking Utakata while striking at Tobi whenever he pops in view.

"Naruto, give me one minute, I'll seal him when I'm done with this guy." Kakashi shouts while blocking a strike from Fu.

Back at the Kage fight, Madara is also struggling. Kabuto is worried. "Tch, they actually keep up with him. Not only that, they're overpowering Madara completely.. I can't risk this fight prolonging much more. The other Madara will become a problem if he captures Bee and Naruto.."

"Well."

"Now they're split up, it's time to pull the ultimate card."

Madara stops in his tracks and backs off. The Kages are confused. "What's going on.. I can't control my body.." Madara ponders. He kneels down. "Kuchiyose no jutsu!"

In front of him appear 6 figures.

They are the 6 jinchuuriki.

"Now the war is completely in my favor." Kabuto grins.

Yugito is the only one with an expression on her face.

---

Ok this one was lame, but meh.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 12, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> that spoiler doesn't makes any sense...



was it the  that gave it away?


----------



## takL (Dec 12, 2011)

i didnt see such a spo at 2ch.

i predict 9bs offers to help naruto. 9b is so proud that he cant stand his jinchurki beaten by lower bjus.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 12, 2011)

Kyubi cooperates with Naruto and says that 8:2 ratio is only for Hachibi's Bijudama, for Kyubi it's 9:1 ratio and Naruto then uses Bijudama Rasengan and oneshots Yata Mirror for lulz.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 12, 2011)

takL said:


> i didnt see such a spo at 2ch.



look at the headline of his post. It's obviously a joke.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 12, 2011)

takL said:


> i didnt see such a spo at 2ch.
> 
> i predict 9bs offers to help naruto. 9b is so proud that he cant stand his jinchurki beaten by lower bjus.


 
Good prediction...I can't wait for that


----------



## Blackberry90 (Dec 12, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> new spoiler fresh from 2ch
> 
> Tobi combines 6 path powers and sharingan and teleports everyone to the kages
> Jinchuuriki attack kages
> ...



I wish this was real


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2011)

Other divisions show up and they seperate the jins to takes away the shared vision. Maybe it will be kakashi gai sakura and lee vs roshi, kankuro, sai, shika, chiouji and ino vs fu, kisutchi and his daughter neji and hinata vs the 6 tails, darui omoni and karui vs yugito, choujiro mifune and choujis dad vs yagura, bee vs han full bijuu transformation battle, and naruto vs tobi. Or aome combination of this. Since the other divisions were going to narutos location.


----------



## Karman (Dec 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Kyubi cooperates with Naruto and says that 8:2 ratio is only for Hachibi's Bijudama, for Kyubi it's 9:1 ratio and Naruto then uses Bijudama Rasengan and oneshots Yata Mirror for lulz.



Oh WOW. You are so completely correct about the jin/yang ratio problem.


----------



## calimike (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome! I wish spoiler is real  Let's wait and see for tomorrow's real spoiler


----------



## 24 Hours (Dec 12, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So this chapter Naruto and Co will gain the upperhand with the latest addition of Kakashi and Gai to the group. Until Tobi starts using some rinnegan haxx.
> Madara should have gained the upperhand against the kages 'off panel' by now.
> 
> Max 1 or 2 chapters left for some Itachi action.



Kishi needs to do this


----------



## Lammy (Dec 12, 2011)

I predict NOTHING REALLY HAPPENS AT ALL IN THIS CHAPTER OR THE NEXT. Just a bunch of fight exchanges and basically filler.


----------



## kronus12 (Dec 12, 2011)

tobi leaves the battle with an knocked out  bee


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2011)

Big year end cliffhanger happens maybe tobi reveals his face, saduke joins the fight, itachi gets to kabuto or onr kage gets killed. Something big may happen hope it is on par with the onr a few years ago witb pain deatroyibg kohona and naruto apearing after it. Also we are getting a color page i think it maybe be of the jins and tobi or naruto bee kakashi and gai with other allainace members.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

takL said:


> i didnt see such a spo at 2ch.
> 
> i predict 9bs offers to help naruto. 9b is so proud that he cant stand his jinchurki beaten by lower bjus.



That would make me laugh.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 12, 2011)

Tobi's mask is coming off in 2 weeks ... and Kakashi is going to be there to see it .... Tobi = obito is pretty much confirmed....


----------



## Frog King (Dec 12, 2011)

I predict the beginning of Tobi's flashback


*Spoiler*: _joke version (censored)_ 



My Japanese friend told me it's the beginning of Tobi's flashback


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 12, 2011)

I am just hoping that the jins fully transform when the allied armies get there.


----------



## KillerFlow (Dec 12, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]Prediction
> 
> Tobi: You really think you cant take me
> 
> ...




Konoha 11 and Sai vs. Sasuke....Kishi doesn't have the guts to do that ( because it means one of them dying


----------



## Sagitta (Dec 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Kyubi cooperates with Naruto and says that 8:2 ratio is only for Hachibi's Bijudama, for Kyubi it's 9:1 ratio and Naruto then uses Bijudama Rasengan and oneshots Yata Mirror for lulz.



I like that!


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 12, 2011)

I predict Kakashi and Naruto teaming up as a pair
Kakashi will use his intelligence and guide Naruto as to how to fight

Kakashi will receive Samehada from Bee and turn into a bijuu level-copy ninja

Gai will vow to protect Naruto to the death and protect the concept of youth!! And Gai will make a plan with Kakashi to attack Tobi-

Bee will pull out many new techs but get rapestomped by Tobi

Some other allies will turn up at the scene, basically they will be the audience for the fight that decides Naruto as a legend of the ninja world


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Kakashi dies and so does Gai, but they take out 1 jin. Only one though.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 13, 2011)

Man, I hope we get a revelation on Tobi's identity soon, at this point no matter which possibility it is it'll be convoluted as hell and thus a total mindfuck.  Anyways here's my prediction

*Spoiler*: __ 




All the jins but Yagura go full-bijuu. Gai goes up to 6th gate and teams up with 8-tails to attack them. Meanwhile Naruto and Kakashi take on Yagura and Tobi, the former of which shows why he was Mizukage as he does partial transformations and maybe fires off a few Suiton (including the hidden mist technique). It is revealed at this point that the last elemental fusion is calcification element, known only to the Sanbi and to the former land of wood's Kaguya clan. (it's village would be Morigakure [hidden forest] I guess?) Also the fusions known to Gobi and Rokubi are Shakuton and Futton respectively while Shichibi can use the Bijuu-dama.

Eventually Naruto and Kakashi's teamwork overpowers them and he too goes full-bijuu, while a trick with a lightning clone by Kakashi manages to land a hit on Tobi, sending cracks across his mask as he summons Gedo Mazo out of desperation. Gai opens the 7th gate, Bee charges up a Bijuu-dama and Naruto an FRS. Kakashi activates his MS and says this: "Get ready Tobi, I've developed a new jutsu especially for fighting you. And I swear it, this next attack will tear off that mask and expose you once and for all!"

Next chapter: Tobi is unmasked at the end of year cliffhanger! And what message does the dieing Black Zetsu have for Naruto and Choujuuro? The secrets connecting Madara, Tobi, and Zetsu will at last be revealed!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kishi might give Kakashi the same treatment with the rampage. After the pose with Guy he might do this = Change to Madara, Sakura and konoha 12.  
If that happends I will quit the manga for a month or even more. 
SOMEONE SIGNATURE THIS SHIT.


----------



## †obitobi (Dec 13, 2011)

Kakashi tells Naruto to go SM to restore energy

Tobi tries to warp Gai and Gai kicks Tobi miles away

Kakashi uses FTG to follow

Naruto mixes SM with KM

KB sprays ink in the jinchuuriki's eyes

Shikamaru tells his father that the GM statue is the juubi

Naruto, Gai, and KB handle the jinchuuriki

Kakashi sees Tobi and his mask is broken

Kakashi recognizes him (!!!) 

Tobi smiles Genjutsu's Kakashi

Kakashi is genjutsu'd and forced to fight with Gai

Gai has had enough and wants to die a legend by ending the war with 8 gates

Sasuke shows up with dark rikudou mode shroud and EMS

Sasuke one-shots KB with arrows and seals him into Itachi's gourd

Itachi finds Kabuto

Itachi genjutsu's Kabuto to release Orochimaru

Orochimaru reveals that he was controlling Tobi

Madara senses Orochimaru's presence

Madara warps to where Orochimaru is with S/T no jutsu

Itachi and Madara recognize each other

Kabuto tries to undo the ET but Madara is too fast

Madara & Itachi vs. Oro and Kabuto

Orochimaru is _*back*_ (!!!)



​


----------



## Klue (Dec 13, 2011)

^

So Kakashi wants to use FTG all of a sudden.


----------



## †obitobi (Dec 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> ^
> 
> So Kakashi wants to use FTG all of a sudden.



Well, why not?


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 13, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to use FTG?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Who wouldn't want to use FTG?



Genma and Co. apparently.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> ^
> 
> So Kakashi wants to use FTG all of a sudden.



It suits him, and he could give some schtick about how he just recently mastered it due to having experience with S/T jutsu due to Kamui. That's the cool thing about Genius characters like Kakashi and Sasuke, they can pull stuff out of their asses without explanation other than just the fact that their genius's and their just badass like that (like sasuke's hawk summon, or kakashi's raiton kage bunshin or raikiri hound. If kakashi had used raiton kage bunshin against zabuza he could have ended the fight before it ever really began, same thing with a couple other battles, but of course Kishi makes things up as he goes, especially for genius characters. Plus FTG suits kakashi's style better than any other character in the series still alive, certainly better than naruto, he has near top tier reaction speed due to sharingan, and relies on precision strikes, just like his teacher minato. Kakashi with a FTG Raikiri combo would be nearly unstoppable.

Kishi won't do it probably, but it would certainly suit Kakashi, and believably make him a top tier character (which Kishi honestly sees him as, he just hypes him up rather than giving him feats, the big bad final villain type guys fight kakashi because Kishimoto means for the reader to see Kakashi as someone right below the top top tier guys like itachi, pein's two strongest bodies for kakashi vs. peins 3 weaker bodies for Jiraiya, when he fights anyone else he typically wins, or has an excuse, for example, Kishi clearly meant for Kakashi to be seen as stronger than Kakuzu if he used his MS, and Kakuzu was among the stronger Akatsuki members, hence he had Kakashi claim he would have defeated him with MS, despite fighting he and Hidan at once and revealing himself to save fodder team 10, and he also meant for Kakashi to be seen as at least at, if not above deidara's level, due to their exchange and Deidara's hype of even an imperfect early kamui.

People count out guys like Gai and Kakashi far too early. They are both Kage level, and would be upper mid tier akatsuki members had they gone rogue and joined. Kakashi and Gai are both stronger in general than Konan, Deidara,  Hidan, and Kakuzu and about even with Kisame and Sasori (some matchup better than others but talking in general terms) Add to that the fact that they are possibly the most perfect team in terms of covering eachothers weaknesses and it's silly to dismiss them as too weak to turn the tides of the battle, or at least get a few good hits in. Intelligence in general is underrated here, and Kakashi will likely be the one that devises the strategy that wins this battle, as well as have a big part in pulling it off with Gai's help.

If Naruto is truly almost out of chakra then their going to pull off some pretty sweet stuff to stem the tide until the other divisions show up, perhaps with an impressive showing against top tier opponents (the jinchuuriki clearly are each very high tier and obviously tobi) people will stop underrating Konoha's Masters! and Konoha's Elite Jounin in general!


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 13, 2011)

So some of you Kakashi fans don't see the massive plot holes that would come from the revelation that Kakashi knew the basics of FTG?


----------



## Lammy (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict... another Obito hint


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> So some of you Kakashi fans don't see the massive plot holes that would come from the revelation that Kakashi knew the basics of FTG?



It wouldn't be a plot hole, it would be convenient, sure, but it's perfectly plausible that Minato would at least teach Kakashi the theory behind FTG, as his prized student, just like he taught him how to do Rasengan. It would be a matter of Kakashi recently perfecting it to the point where it is useful during battle.

It won't happen, of course, but it wouldn't necessarily be a plot hole, since honestly if anyone knows how to at least attempt to do FTG it would be Kakashi, as the genius pupil of Konoha's Yellow Flash.


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kakashi doesn't have the chakra or the technical skill to pull off FTG.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 13, 2011)

RasenShuriken 7 said:


> Kakashi doesn't have the chakra to pull off FTG.


Because _Hiraishin no Jutsu_ has been shown to be especially taxing?


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

RasenShuriken 7 said:


> Kakashi doesn't have the chakra or the technical skill to pull off FTG.



No basis for that at all. 

1. Please cite where FTG is implied to be particularly chakra taxing (hint you can't)

2. Kakashi is top tier in the manga as far as technical skill goes. He created an original S-Ranked technique that is famous around the entire world, and mastered a doujutsu that originally didn't belong to him to the point where he's better with it than even most elite Uchiha, plus he reached that level via bypassing the normal requirements of killing a friend. He's copied over 1000 jutsu, many of which he only saw once, and is capable of sealing jutsu, summoning and genjutsu that can befuddle even experienced elite jounin like Zabuza.

Kakashi is quite possibly the 2nd or 3rd most technically skilled ninja in the manga after only sandaime hokage, and the fourth himself, and pretty much par with Itachi in that department, if not better than the Uchiha prodigy. Nothing that kakashi is incapable of has anything to do with lack of technical skill.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict another chapter without Tobi's mask coming off.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 13, 2011)

Yup, I don't see Tobi's mask coming off this chapter. Probably in the next 2-3 chapters.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 13, 2011)

My prediction:

Kakashi activates rinnegan.

Tobi gets shocked.

Gai removes all the stuffs, pick up a vodka and go 7 mode.

Fox likes Naruto now and borrows him the chakra. Naruto go ssj mode.

Edos get *ed and all three of them together attacks Tobis mask.

Tobis face revealed. 

Chapter ends.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 13, 2011)

No major reveals this chapter. Major cliffhanger at best.


----------



## m1cojakle (Dec 13, 2011)

sasuke shows up and final battle between naruto and him begins.


----------



## Epyon (Dec 13, 2011)

daschysta said:


> No basis for that at all.
> 
> 1. Please cite where FTG is implied to be particularly chakra taxing (hint you can't)
> 
> ...



Kakashi has not shown Genjutsu capable of straight up taking out a ninja like Orochimaru and Deidara so far, that has nothing to do with not being an Uchiha or not having MS, he's not the genjutsu type. 

But FTG would be something i could buy knowing.

But he doesn't. We know that Kakashi doesn't know FTG. Do not pretend this weould be anything like Sasuke taking up a hawk summon off screen or Kakashi creating a new chidori jutsu, it isn't. Kakashi knowing FTG after all the times it could have saved him over the past 566 chapters would be one of the most moronic revelations imaginable.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 13, 2011)

i just cant wait till tobi shows his Byakugan!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 13, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> i just cant wait till tobi shows his Byakugan!!



You'll wait for a long time friendo.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 13, 2011)

i predict that


----------



## ellodarlin (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasuke incoming? Cliffhanger and shit.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 13, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You'll wait for a long time friendo.



no! Give it 2 more chapters


----------



## mareboro (Dec 13, 2011)

i predict a cliffhanger where it looks like zetsu is about to kill sasukemo... and then he succeeds.
its not really a cliffhanger, more like a Christmas wish.


----------



## Tyrion (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm glad to see Kakashi and Gai arriving. Finally we will have a chance to see their teamwork, and along with Kakashi's intelligence in battles, should be awesome. Bee is fine but was getting bored with Naruto so it's a good change to see Kakashi again. And I actually prefer Kakashi's battles then Naruto's since Kakashi's battles are always ninja like. 

For the cliffhanger, hard to tell. Kishi has too many options for a cliffhanger lol


----------



## Lammy (Dec 13, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> And I actually prefer Kakashi's battles then Naruto's since Kakashi's battles are always ninja like.



Me too! And it always amuses me how Kakashi is defeated by the end of of his battle and needs help lol

This fight will be no different!


----------



## gaiver (Dec 13, 2011)

i miss dat clone already.. 
some fighting and plan, maybe a cliffhanger of someone else joining the fray


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

... Gai and Kakashi solo the the Six Paths while Madara takes Naruto and Bee Cliff Hanger 2012 is the Return of the Ten-Tails.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh for gods sake, Kishi have to reveal Tobi.. we have been waiting for years now.. i predict him doing it.


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Escargon said:


> Oh for gods sake, Kishi have to reveal Tobi.. we have been waiting for years now.. i predict him doing it.



I sense dissapointment in your future.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 13, 2011)

i predict tobi soloing everyone and achieving the moon's eye plan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict the moon eye plan won't work on naruto since Kyuubi will always be with him Minato some how saw it coming .


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Dec 13, 2011)

If Tobi's identity is a BOOM, Kishi will show it in the last page for Cliffhanger.
If not, like some kind of Madara's clone, it will ends with Tobi taking his mask and we will have to wait forever for the next chapter...


----------



## kojak488 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking about the Moon's Eye Plan and Naruto, were the KinGin brothers a foreshadowing of Naruto's Kyuubi powers once it's removed from our idiot hero?  I'd love to see Naruto actually get captured and have the Kyuubi extracted.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 13, 2011)

No way in hell is Kyubi going to get extracted. It's just starting to cooperate with Naruto, what's the point if Tobi is just going to rip it out of Naruto anyway?


----------



## kojak488 (Dec 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> No way in hell is Kyubi going to get extracted. It's just starting to cooperate with Naruto, what's the point if Tobi is just going to rip it out of Naruto anyway?



So that the Kyuubi cooperates with Naruto from inside the Jyuubi?  For lulz?  For the day the Kyuubi revives?


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 13, 2011)

Now you're really not making any sense.


----------



## kojak488 (Dec 13, 2011)

I go for the long-troll.  You just wait and see; the Kyuubi will be extracted.


----------



## MihaiJ (Dec 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> No way in hell is Kyubi going to get extracted. It's just starting to cooperate with Naruto, what's the point if Tobi is just going to rip it out of Naruto anyway?



Kyuubi extracted - Naruto survives (he's an Uzumaki, Kushina also survived)
Juubi created - inside tobi!
Naruto takes juubi from tobi and becomes the new Sage! 
Now that's a good ending!
Moreover, we have to see the juubi in action and the 8th gate too (so say bye bye to Gay Sensei )


----------



## Hariti (Dec 13, 2011)

MihaiJ said:


> Kyuubi extracted - Naruto survives (he's an Uzumaki, Kushina also survived)
> Juubi created - inside tobi!
> Naruto takes juubi from tobi and becomes the new Sage!
> Now that's a good ending!
> Moreover, we have to see the juubi in action and the 8th gate too (so say bye bye to Gay Sensei )



Kushina would have died anyway.The Uzumaki clan vitality only postponed her death.The same thing with Naruto.The only reason he would be able to survive the extraction  is PnJ/some new haxxed jutsu.


----------



## lain2501 (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict Naruto saving the world


----------



## kojak488 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Kushina would have died anyway.The Uzumaki clan vitality only postponed her death.The same thing with Naruto.The only reason he would be able to survive the extraction  is PnJ/some new haxxed jutsu.



Everyone dies eventually.


----------



## Face (Dec 13, 2011)

If the Kyuubi gets extracted then Naruto will die and nothing will be able to bring him back. That's why Kishimoto decided to have the Kin Gin brothers taken by Tobi instead of Naruto.


----------



## LoT (Dec 13, 2011)

kojak488 said:


> Everyone dies eventually.



Oonoki refuses to


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 13, 2011)

So what's the preview?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 13, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So what's the preview?


----------



## Rama (Dec 13, 2011)

Im glad the real Madara was mentioned in the spoiler, I was afraid it was gonna be mostly off panel fight.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 13, 2011)

Rama said:


> Im glad the real Madara was mentioned in the spoiler, I was afraid it was gonna be mostly off panel fight.



Ehm, that preview is pretty much a throw-away line. It's completely devoid of any new content. They could have used it for any of the last four chapters. So if you think that means we're guaranteed to see the real Madara this chapter you've been misled.


----------



## Rama (Dec 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ehm, that preview is pretty much a throw-away line. It's completely devoid of any new content. They could have used it for any of the last four chapters. So if you think that means we're guaranteed to see the real Madara this chapter you've been misled.



the fact that they did mention him can mean they will indeed show him.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Dec 13, 2011)

gai goes 8 gates and solos the jins and proceeds to anally rape tobi


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 13, 2011)

Reinforcements arrive in time to save the masters and 2 jin. Panel goes back to HQ, where Shikaku finds a flaw in the Shinobi Alliance's strategy. Madara reveals a jutsu (possibly whatever it was he pulled his collar) making the 5 Kage go on the defensive. 

Bijuu are getting sealed one at a time, but B gets corned and captured.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 13, 2011)

Tobi owns Gai and Kakashi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm guessing the cliffhanger will be Gai going 7 or 8 gates.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Dec 13, 2011)

So when we will get some spoilers? On Wednesday (tomorrow) or next Monday or I don?t know... Can somebody explain it please? I?m really confused.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a theory that the previews are more accurate before color pages.  Like, maybe if the chapter has color pages, the chapter needs to be submitted earlier, so the editors get real information to make a preview.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 13, 2011)

Most likely tomorrow morning (GMT).


----------



## Ezekial (Dec 13, 2011)

I love how people think the jins will be defeated easily yet when they were alive iy always took two atkatsuki tocapture them and now they have two doujutsu and with Tobi's control can fully transform


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't wait for the people who say Kakashi and Gai will be owned to be wrong.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 13, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I have a theory that the previews are more accurate before color pages.  Like, maybe if the chapter has color pages, the chapter needs to be submitted earlier, so the editors get real information to make a preview.


i hope you're right coz i also want to see some edo madara vs kages. 



Skywalker said:


> I can't wait for the people who say Kakashi and Gai will be owned to be wrong.


i'm with you there bro.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Dec 13, 2011)

Get ready for a kyuubi chakra sharing mode  RasenShuriken more devastating than  sage narutos RasenShuriken could ever hope to be.  The blue and orange RasenShuriken coming at cha within 20 chapters.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 13, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I have a theory that the previews are more accurate before color pages.  Like, maybe if the chapter has color pages, the chapter needs to be submitted earlier, so the editors get real information to make a preview.



But if i've understood it the right way, Kishi himself colors the whole thing. Thus i don't think they submit any info, cos there is nothing to be submitted. He just starts working with the colored spread day or _x_ time earlier, cos the coloring process will take a day or _x_ amount of time. The actual submission deadline should always be the same. Cos there's nothing different, the spoilers shouldn't be any more accurate than normal.

This whole thing depends more on printpress stuff and postprocessing etc. than mangaka's actions. Kinda like with newspapers and so on. If they don't start printing stuff before deadline, they won't make it before the issue is due.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I can't wait for the people who say Kakashi and Gai will be owned to be wrong.



me and you both mhmm mhmm 

kakashi is just way to smart, and guy is to much of a beast!


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Dec 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Most likely tomorrow morning (GMT).


Spoilers by then?
Don't we usually have the chapter itself by Wednesday?

EDIT: Didn't read "morning."
Sometimes when I herp, I like to derp.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 13, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> Get ready for a kyuubi chakra sharing mode  RasenShuriken more devastating than  sage narutos RasenShuriken could ever hope to be.  The blue and orange RasenShuriken coming at cha within 20 chapters.


Naruto's Chakra is not blue outside of the anime and that one weird cover (where it's blue). Naruto's Chakra is yellow Canonically.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict the masters to get some impressive feats


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict that Tobi makes Gai think Kakashi is Tobi and Gai kills Kakashi Naruto transformers and kills Gai in Vengeance then accidentally kills Bee


----------



## Bringer (Dec 13, 2011)

Usually we get those small spoilers that are this long

*******************
*******************
********************
********************


There usually out around this time. Where are you short spoilers!


----------



## Lammy (Dec 13, 2011)

Kishimoto is going to drop varying hints to Tobi's identity to mess with everyone - and they'll be a WTF panel like during the Itachi fight:


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 13, 2011)

Itachi owning Kabuto.


----------



## Lammy (Dec 13, 2011)

I think Itachi would have to re-adjust his plan once he finds out that BOTH Madara and Tobi are around


----------



## atenzor (Dec 13, 2011)

what do we want to see more?

1) itachi
2) kabuto
3) sasuke
4) jinchuriki fight
5) edo madara fight
6) OR ALL of the above

that is the question...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 13, 2011)

Lammy said:


> Kishimoto is going to drop varying hints to Tobi's identity to mess with everyone - and they'll be a WTF panel like during the Itachi fight:



I seriously can't wait to see Itachi's reaction when he finds out Tobi trolled him hard.


----------



## lathia (Dec 13, 2011)

I was hoping this would be a 2 vs 7 and Tobi would end mentioning Minato. But I doubt that will happen now. 

I predict more people join the fray. Zzzz


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

I predict Juugo and Suigetsu will appear.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I can't wait for the people who say Kakashi and Gai will be owned to be wrong.



Strong is the plot shield protecting them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope Kishi has in store a color spread showing all of the Edos that have fought in the war so far, that way we'll find out the Edo Kages and Swordsmen's colors.

Or it being a spread showing both Madara & Tobi in some badass way. I just expect the cover to be plot-related instead of getting something Christmas-esque.


----------



## Burke (Dec 13, 2011)

Im not spoiling myself this week. I swear it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 13, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> Im not spoiling myself this week. I swear it.


It's too late. My spoilers never lie.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 13, 2011)

atenzor said:


> what do we want to see more?
> 
> 1) itachi
> 2) kabuto
> ...



no itachi  because the longer it takes for buildup of something, the better it is. I don't want madara and the jins to be sealed yet. they need atleast 10-27 more chapters showcasing their talents and then itachi comes in and mops the floor with kabuto with all new powers.

no sasuke, not yet. he will ruin the big fights. he can have his time later

jinchuriki and naruto yes

madara yes

I also want drunk gated lee to appear


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder how many weeks we'll have to wait before tobi's face is reaveled
I predict Kakshi & Gai ownage.


----------



## Summers (Dec 13, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> Im not spoiling myself this week. I swear it.



Good, let the chapter be a surprise. I am out of here as soon as the real ones pop up. What I do to boost my anticipation for the chapter is control+F and search my fav character or someone I am interested in seeing, take a glance to see if they appear in the chapter then I orgasm.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 13, 2011)

Im ready to defend whatever Naruto does this chapter to hell and back. So come at me haterzzzz. lol


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 13, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im ready to defend whatever Naruto does this chapter to hell and back. So come at me haterzzzz. lol



Cant find the picture of  Fry saying not sure if trolling or serious.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 13, 2011)

Gai opens the 8th gate and SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 13, 2011)

i predict kakashi and gai will use techniques and kakashi will get tired.


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't trust the internet anymore because every "spoiler" I find is fake, but W/E.

Have at it, jpnfags



> それは言われてその理想のヘルメットとイタチの衝突！若い鷹の運命！影の主は絶望に挨拶として..！詐欺師は敗北することを目的とマスクの除去を伴う強力なとんでもないです！勝たなければならない！


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 13, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> I don't trust the internet anymore because every "spoiler" I find is fake, but W/E.
> 
> Have at it, jpnfags





This chapter better have Gai as the main event, anyone else doesn't matter.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

Psh gai is cool, but I could care less about him so long as Kakashi gets his due.   I'd rather see both fight together though. I don't why people are so excited to see gai use the 8th gate and dai, or even if he lives somehow he wouldn't really have anything else new ever again except a renamed konoha senpuu. I'd prefer to keep the mystery about the 8th gate for now.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> I don't trust the internet anymore because every "spoiler" I find is fake, but W/E.
> 
> Have at it, jpnfags



Mentions Itachi, sasuke and tobi I think and something they did to his mask.

AKA fanfic.


----------



## Frawstbite (Dec 13, 2011)

I just want Gai and Kakashi to take the spotlight if Naruto is going to continue to act this way.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

Just let Kakashi and Gai have a featured chapter to themselves, and let them do something awesome, they looked way too cool last chapter not to roflpwn someone!


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 13, 2011)

Gai doesnt need the 8th gate he pratically owned Kisame with the 7th.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

Screw naruto he should be nearly out of chakra anyhow, he needs to learn that not even he can do everything himself. Time to let the Masters do their thing! (bee can help he's cool)


----------



## Summers (Dec 13, 2011)

I would lol so hard if they gets stomped. I dont know what Gai will do here that will be entertaining and Kakashi will be huffing and puffing before blowing anyones house down.


----------



## Summers (Dec 13, 2011)

daschysta said:


> Screw naruto he should be nearly out of chakra anyhow, he needs to learn that not even he can do everything himself. Time to let the Masters do their thing! (bee can help he's cool)



He has already learned that, he has been fighting with bee and has help in every single encounter.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 13, 2011)

Eh? Gai has to use high levels of gates to even be somewhat relevant, and you saw what happened to him after he used the 7th one last time. Neither of them are running low on Chakra, there are a million explanations kishi can use to get around that crap, soldier pills, medic nins anything.

But Kishi isn't going to have gai and kakashi just stomped, he never does. Kakashi is constantly fighting top tier villains, and usually manages to earn their respect and hold his own for a while before falling, which is no shame given who they are.

If Gai were fighting guys as strong as Itachi and Peins two strongest bodies he'd lose just as badly as Kakashi, Kisame is ok, but he isn't up to the level of  the people Kakashi constantly fights, that and the fact that Gai had an incredibly favorable matchup, he was made to fight that specific person, plus he didn't have his sword.

Gai's really strong, but when you start acting like Kakashi isn't on the same tier or that they aren't comparable in terms of ability, you start making no sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 14, 2011)

We'll get a few pages of Madara vs. Kages, and things are stagnating. The Kages are holding Madara off but can't do anything against him, either.

We'll get some chatter over on the side of Tobi and Naruto that won't go anywhere. 

IF this is the last chapter of the year, we may get one panel of Sasuke or Itachi, but definitely not both unless they crash into each other.



spiritmight said:


> I don't trust the internet anymore because every "spoiler" I find is fake, but W/E.
> 
> Have at it, jpnfags



Says it's about Itachi versus Kabuto, Sasuke, and Tobi being "an outrageous scam", complete with an ambiguous Madara/Tobi comment.

Epic. Faker is Uchiha fan.


----------



## ~Link~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Gai is a pretty cool guy, eh kills akatsuki and not afraid of anything!


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2011)

I wanna see more Madara action, find out what's up with Tobi saying he was Madara.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 14, 2011)

~Link~ said:


> Gai is a pretty cool guy, eh kills akatsuki and not afraid of anything!



Gai's "I said stay down!" line to Kisame after he just finished beating his ass like a field slave was one of his best lines in the whole freakin' series.  I love it when the "good" guys are ruthless.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Screw this battle, skip back to Edo Madara already.

He is fucking awesome.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 14, 2011)

If it takes five of the village leaders to countervail Madara in some sort of pitched battle, then _fuck_. Then again, he does have an interchangeable Swiss Army Knife in his eyes. I'm interested in seeing the teamwork between the five Kage, and of course I want to see more feats of Madara. No more comets though.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck that.  Next time let him pull down the whole damn asteroid belt, and let's see the Kages dodge that.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to see something epic whether its the Madara/Kages or Madara/Naruto & Bee & Kakashi & Gai.


----------



## OROCHIMARU~SAMA (Dec 14, 2011)

Gai rushes into action and faces mainly 5-T Jin & a few other Jins. Kakashi helps out using his Sharingan. After few exchanges, Naruto was reminded to deal with 'NO ONE' by his former sensei. Bee tryin' to recover from his injuries therefore he's out of action. Chapter ends with 'NO ONE' makin' his move on Bee... 8-tails captured?


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Screw this battle, skip back to Edo Madara already.
> 
> He is fucking awesome.



at least skip tobi's fight up until the point where the 6 paths are defeated. fuck i knew from the beginning these dudes were gona be boring as fuck, thts why i didnt like the idea of 6 jins running around w/ him, cuz he'd never fight himself that way

bring boss madara back, those poses 

and how come no spoilers yet?


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

What's it say what's it say


----------



## Souzousaisei (Dec 14, 2011)

From the spoiler thread:

Sasuke, Juugo, Suigetsu made an appearance.
Kyuubi is cute (wtf).
Gai opened six gates already.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 14, 2011)

Colour page is Sasuke and Suigetsu?
Gai fights using 6 gates.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 14, 2011)

> 165: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/12/14 (Wed)
> Sasuke has a color
> It came out a little bit and fifty Suigetsu
> 
> ...



Sasuke color page?
Suigetsu in the chapter?
Making water clones?

Kyuubi finally goes dere for Naruto?
Six gated Gai?

Also is this actually ohana? I know we've gotten fake Ohana spoilers the past few weeks.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 14, 2011)

Souzousaisei said:


> From the spoiler thread:
> 
> Sasuke, Juugo, Suigetsu made an appearance.
> *Kyuubi is cute (wtf).
> *Gai opened six gates already.



Ohana


And lol, Gai doesnt waste any time


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Sasuke reforming Taka or something?

Kyuubi cute? Does that mean he and Naruto finally strike a deal, or did Naruto try to go full bijuu again and went mini-fox?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2011)

> Sasuke, Juugo, Suigetsu made an appearance.



Well this chapter sucks


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sasuke color page?
> Suigetsu in the chapter?
> Making water clones?
> 
> ...



That seems to be a legit tripcode...


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

i think sasuke got the colored page.perhaps new clothes?


----------



## calimike (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't tell me Kyuubi is peace with Naruto and Naruto controlKyuubi perfect?


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasuke, JuugoSuigetsu?


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

perhaps kyubii is helping naruto?


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> Don't tell me Kyuubi is peace with Naruto and Naruto controlKyuubi perfect?



LoL, yes!

Barely any development too.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 14, 2011)

Man, if Kyuubi finally decides to make nice with Naruto, this whole war will have been worth it.  

After seeing what Naruto was able to pull off after he got RM under control, I can't wait to see how he puts his tricksy mind to use in conjunction with the Kyuubi's full powers. It's almost mouth-watering to consider.


----------



## m1cojakle (Dec 14, 2011)

spoiler says that tobi reveals himself to be a clone of Jiraiya from the future.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> Don't tell me Kyuubi is peace with Naruto and Naruto controlKyuubi perfect?



However awesome I think that'd be, I kinda doubt it. We need to see bijuudama rasengan before he gets full control otherwise what's the point? Full control means he can do bijuudama at will.


----------



## calimike (Dec 14, 2011)

Let's wait for spoiler pics out soon. Ohana posted HunterxHunterin on 2ch.net
She will post Naruto and other short times.

Update: She posted ToC too


----------



## Burke (Dec 14, 2011)

Im a damn liar :c


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

In fact, I'll Mae this prediction now: Naruto, still trapped, sees all the jinns going full bijuu and decides to try it again himself. As a result, he goes mini-fox and loses even more chakra. This sets up the chance for a real talk-no-jutsu with the Kyuubi for full control at a more dire point in time.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like there is alot going on, hopefully we'll get some sweet sweet Gai and Kakashi action before the story moves past them.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 14, 2011)

Pretty interesting that Suigetsu just entered the picture the moment Kakashi&Gai left the one Kiri swordman remaining. It's a bit to convinient


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a bit interested to see exactly how the Kyuubi assist Naruto and why. I guess he gives him his chakra without passing along his evil will.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasuke is the color page! Tbh I was hoping for a Edo Madara color page, but this still makes me happy.
Gai 6th gate heh, probably a good idea if he wants to fight for a while. Hoping next chapter he goes 8 gates though. 
Don't really care about Suigetsu and Juugo at the current moment with everything that is going on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasuke's kind of unexpected, given what else is going on...

Looks like Gai's going down soon. He's attacked Tobi head on?

And Kyuubi continues to get more and more pathetic with every chapter. "Cute".


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 14, 2011)

Kyuubi is cute .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 14, 2011)

Gai's already got 6 Gates open, yeah he's going down as figured. Sasuke showing up, I predicted it would be the last chapter of the year so it happening here is close enough. I figured it. As for Naruto and Kyuubi making peace well I didn't expect it to happen this soon but hey whatever happens happens. 

Too little known to make a clear judgement so I hope by the time I wake up it'll be out.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

>Kyuubi cute

I can't even bring myself to feel irritation anymore.

In any case it's nice to see Gai opening up six gates, hopefully he'll push it to eight over the course of the fight.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Better to burn out than fade away I guess. I hope Gai doesn't die, but looks like he's already blowing his Gateload.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 14, 2011)

Cute Kyuubi?

Man from Ninetails to Ninetales.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 14, 2011)

So Sasuke found his way out of the cave? 

Can't really tell much with the rest of the spoilers. Besides Gai going six gate.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 14, 2011)

SASUKE IN THE COLOR PAGE?!


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 14, 2011)

kyuubi is cute  those 3 words proved this is going to be the greatest chapter ever


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Prolly just a tease, but it has been a while. Now he might be able to last a few months without annoying me because he's taken over the manga!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2011)

wut 

spoilers are very... informing..


----------



## Selva (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasuke pek I missed the douche 
Kyuubi cute? Wonder what does that mean >_>


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> So Sasuke found his way out of the cave?
> 
> Can't really tell much with the rest of the spoilers. Besides Gai going six gate.



Took him long enough.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 14, 2011)

koohiinin said:


> Sasuke appears in color.



*fangirling*


----------



## calimike (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think Sasuke is in chapter but color page. 

T said he won't post spoiler and feel hard time. I'd no idea what's going on with T 

764：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X [sage]：2011/12/14(水) 15:07:12.50 発信元:61.201.49.39 [14/15]
 悪いがもうとっくにジャンプは買ってるよ

770：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X [sage]：2011/12/14(水) 15:11:58.62 発信元:61.201.49.39 [15/15]
 いや今後ﾊﾞﾚするつもりが無いんで他を当たって下さい～。
 では酉も外して名無しに成るんでよろしく～


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 14, 2011)

While I appreciate the spoilers, I really do.  There wasn't much I can gleam from them this time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 14, 2011)

I may be a Sasuke fan but I'm beginning to feel a little cheated that he's appearing here.

We have two major battles going on and a third on the immediate horizon, and Kishi pulls out Sasuke?

Unless this is another "here's-one-page-now-wait-12-more-chapters" appearance, Kishi's starting to spread his resources a little too thin.


----------



## atenzor (Dec 14, 2011)

kyuubi cute could have two meanings:

1) a panel has a "cute" looking kyuubi

2) ohana (being a female) finds and describes the kyuubi as "cute"


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 14, 2011)

Selva said:


> Sasuke pek I missed the douche



Orly, you do? Interesting. 



> Kyuubi cute? Wonder what does that mean >_>



THE FURRY ATTACK!  

he's going to call Nardo as kit, mark my words


----------



## CA182 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm I bet Naruto tried going Kyuubi mode again xD
Anyways if Sasuke appears I reckon another TOSS-FTW thread is incoming 

My prediction for Kakashi this chapter is he uses something chidori related and then sits back while Gai goes god mode.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 14, 2011)

It never fails to amuse me how people take the constantly vague initial spoilers and thus base their whole opinion of the unreleased chapter on a few sentences that most of the time don't even make up a paragraph.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 14, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> I predict Sasuke.


TOLD YOU


10 char


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

Naruto probably tried to go full kyuubi and turned into the mini kyuubi like in the training with bee. About sasuke and his old team maybe they run into each other and sasuke kills them. Cause i doubt they will fight the swordsmen because if they were still alive i doubt kakashi and gai would have left to help naruto without finishing them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Took him long enough.



Hey...even though he has that "can see through darkness" he can still get lost in a dark cave.....even though he made an exit on the roof.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 14, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> TOLD YOU
> 
> 
> 10 char



YOU SHOULD BE PROUD.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 14, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Naruto probably tried to go full kyuubi and turned into the mini kyuubi like in the training with bee. *About sasuke and his old team maybe they run into each other and sasuke kills them*. Cause i doubt they will fight the swordsmen because if they were still alive i doubt kakashi and gai would have left to help naruto without finishing them.





Chapter 568: The Hunt for Karin!


----------



## handsock (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict Sasuke kills Tobi so he can fight Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

I predict that even if all Sasuke does is sit in the sun and drink a daiquiri we'll get atleast 2,000 posts here today.

Well, the only really significant thing seems to be the Kyuubi being cute everything else seems just a sideshow. Sasuke has really no place in any of the two current battles and I wouldn't be surprised if he only appeared because Kishi couldn't think of anything else for the colour pages. All Suigetsu and Jyuugo are good for are to make their way to the remains of division three so Suigetsu can have his reunion with Mangetsu. And gate 6 has already been seen twice and won't get a rise out of anyone at this point.



vered said:


> i think sasuke got the colored page.perhaps new clothes?



Lol, it's about time for Sasuke to get new clothes. I predict a strange pink get up.



Gabe said:


> Naruto probably tried to go full kyuubi and turned into the mini kyuubi like in the training with bee



I sure hope you are wrong, because that would mean Kishi once again temporarily lobotomizes Naruto, because he knows that going full Kyuubi won't work and has absolutely no reason of doing so again.


----------



## calimike (Dec 14, 2011)

Kyuubi is cute...


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> Kyuubi is cute...





pek


----------



## Hexa (Dec 14, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 568: The Hunt for Karin!


There's an anonymous spoiler that came out before Ohana posted that had Juugo talking to birds and finding out about the war.  It also had that Karin was being forced to participate as a sensor in the war.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> Kyuubi is cute...



I suppose that it's better than Kyuubi being ugly.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> Kyuubi is cute...





Scarlet Plague said:


> pek



VERY CUTE INDEED.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 14, 2011)

Its only a matter of time until Kishi just draws a dog.


----------



## Frog King (Dec 14, 2011)

Juugo and Suigetsu?
Why bring back these fodders from the coldness of nothingness
I don't want wasted panels about fodders, jesus this manga will never end.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 14, 2011)

Frog King said:


> Juugo and Suigetsu?
> Why bring back these fodders from the coldness of nothingness
> I don't want wasted panels about fodders, jesus this manga will never end.



IMO Suigetsu facing his Brother and Jugo vs Kimimaro are possible and clear reasons.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> IMO Suigetsu facing his Brother and Jugo vs Kimimaro are possible and clear reasons.



After Edo Madara appeared? After the battle of Jinchuuriki?

Don't want to see.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There's an anonymous spoiler that came out before Ohana posted that had Juugo talking to birds and finding out about the war.  It also had that Karin was being forced to participate as a sensor in the war.



 I guess that first part could possible be the real spoiler, and Karin wouldn't necessarily be mentioned by Ohana so it could also be legit. Why the Alliance would even bother with her at this point though is a mystery to me.



Raging Bird said:


> Its only a matter of time until Kishi just draws a dog.



Re-read the part where Naruto defeats the Kyuubi in his mind. Kishi just drew a chihuahua with mange.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I predict that even if all Sasuke does is sit in the sun and drink a daiquiri we'll get atleast 2,000 posts here today.
> 
> Well, the only really significant thing seems to be the Kyuubi being cute everything else seems just a sideshow. Sasuke has really no place in any of the two current battles and I wouldn't be surprised if he only appeared because Kishi couldn't think of anything else for the colour pages. All Suigetsu and Jyuugo are good for are to make their way to the remains of division three so Suigetsu can have his reunion with Mangetsu. And gate 6 has already been seen twice and won't get a rise out of anyone at this point.



what if sasuke attacks tobi, say he somehowww found out tobi was fucking w/ him saying he's madara and shit. at 1 point he did say he was next on the list after itachi
wouldnt that be something


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> After Edo Madara appeared? After the battle of Jinchuuriki?
> 
> Don't want to see.



I merely called it a possibility not who wants to see it.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 14, 2011)

They may as well neuter the Kyuubi.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 14, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 568: The Hunt for Karin!



ur not srs r u? we got tobi/madara/sasuke and we gona have focus on karinn? ohgtfooooo tell me ur jk


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> what if sasuke attacks tobi, say he somehowww found out tobi was fucking w/ him saying he's madara and shit. at 1 point he did say he was next on the list after itachi
> wouldnt that be something



Yeah and that something would be unbelievable. Sasuke has no place fighting at Naruto's side in his current state of mind.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Yeah and that something would be unbelievable. Sasuke has no place fighting at Naruto's side in his current state of mind.



a lot of things are unbelievable. very poor convincing


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 14, 2011)

Frog King said:


> Juugo and Suigetsu?
> Why bring back these fodders from the coldness of nothingness
> I don't want wasted panels about fodders, jesus this manga will never end.



Juugo and Suigetsu are a lot less fodder than most of the current rookies, yet people cry about their minimal paneltime...


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Eh, Neji and lee could still take on sui and juugo. I jyuuken would leave suigetsu a puddle of water in gutter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 14, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> ur not srs r u? we got tobi/madara/sasuke and we gona have focus on karinn? ohgtfooooo tell me ur jk



...



T-Bag said:


> a lot of things are unbelievable. very poor convincing



Sasuke said that Naruto is first and foremost on his shit list. 

That aside, Sasuke appearing in that battle is extremely unlikely, now that Kakashi and Gai have shown up. Two chapters ago I could have believed that Tobi would sic him on Naruto while he grabbed KB and ran, but now that doesn't work so well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 14, 2011)

No JUMP next week. Early spoilers might come out as early as 23rd of Friday.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, kakashi and gai need their time to shine. Sasuke will get his chance next year. Valley of the end redUx will be a while, before another timeskip or at the end of the manga.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

> Sasuke appears in color.
> Juugo and Suigetsu appear just a little.



 


> The Kyuubi is cute!





> Guy opens up to the sixth gate.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

If Juugo and Suigetsu run into Kimimaru and Mangetsu, it'll just be to set up filler eps in the anime. No way will Kishi take away from Kages vs Madara and Tobi vs Naruto/Kakashi/Gai/Bee for that.


----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 14, 2011)

About Jump.


> Jump Planning for the end of this year (Thanks Heiji)
> 
> 12/19 : Sh?nen Jump #03-04 (Raw around 12/14)
> 12/26 : No Sh?nen Jump
> ...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 14, 2011)

daschysta said:


> Eh, Neji and lee could still take on sui and juugo. I jyuuken would leave suigetsu a puddle of water in gutter.


Lol Jyuuken. It can't kill anyone in one hit, that was just part 1 hype which was never fulfilled. Water gun on the other hand...
Lee would atleast wound Juugo before getting blasted into oblivion, so he'd be doing much better than Neji.
As far as rookies go, you've chosen one of the weakest (yes Neji is pretty much shit) and one of the strongest here 

The only rookie who might beat them is Chouji.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 14, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea but naruto-sasuke is just a rivalry thing, he doesnt even hate the guy just gets mad cuz he be buttin in his business. now madara is srs business, this man participated in the assassination of his family and pretends like everythings all gud, im sure sasuke knows he's up to no good


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> a lot of things are unbelievable. very poor convincing





PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke said that Naruto is first and foremost on his shit list.
> 
> That aside, Sasuke appearing in that battle is extremely unlikely, now that Kakashi and Gai have shown up. Two chapters ago I could have believed that Tobi would sic him on Naruto while he grabbed KB and ran, but now that doesn't work so well.



What PikaCheeka said. What makes it unbelievable isn't so much Sasuke's appearance at the battle, but his decision to fight Tobi of all things. Sasuke isn't ever going to do anything good again until he gets his beating by Naruto.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Dec 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I predict that even if all Sasuke does is sit in the sun and drink a daiquiri we'll get atleast 2,000 posts here today.



 Well of course how dare Sasuke drink a daiquiri when :

 drinking is immoral Sasuke is evil.
 Itachi would cry if he saw his little brother poisoning himself.
 Kohona was right the Uchiha are evil also drunks.
 how can poor Naruto torment himself with saving this drunkard.
 sasuke drinking daiquri is proof of SasuSaku
 sasuke drinking daiquri is proof of NaruSaku
 Killer B would have chosen a more manly drink insert picture of Sasuke getting stabbed by Killer B.
 Lee is still the best Drunk Fist user drink insert picture of Sasuke getting kicked by Lee.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 14, 2011)

sasukeeeeeee


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There's an anonymous spoiler that came out before Ohana posted that had Juugo talking to birds and finding out about the war. * It also had that Karin was being forced to participate as a sensor in the war*.



Better than participating as Ibiki's slutty dungeon slave. We've all seen some hentais. 




Edward Newgate said:


> No JUMP next week. Early spoilers might come out as early as 23rd of Friday.



lol wut  ?

Is this the last chapter of 2011 ?


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Dec 14, 2011)

It sounds like a pretty shitty chapter :/


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 14, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> lol wut  ?
> 
> Is this the last chapter of 2011 ?




And it seems what Saizo said. 



Saizo sarutobi said:


> It sounds like a pretty shitty chapter :/



I hope we see at least 5 pages of Kakashi Jutsus and going all out like a boss before the hospital summons him.


----------



## andrea (Dec 14, 2011)

Fangirl status: activated.

Give Sasuke an awesome outfit this time. None of the giftwrapped purple bow crap. Do it, Kishi


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

hails said:


> Fangirl status: activated.
> 
> Give Sasuke an awesome outfit this time. None of the giftwrapped purple bow crap. Do it, Kishi



It'll be a pink leotard. 

Something like this


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 14, 2011)

Watch it'll probably be one panel of Sasuke and then we won't see him again for another 2-3 months. That's the way it's been for the last year lol.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 14, 2011)

Sauce is up in this bitch.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 14, 2011)

Is this chapter the last one before the break?! -_-


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 14, 2011)

Was about to rate this chapter a 1, but after reading Sasuke being present in this chapter instant ten.....

Kishi has heard my plea from thousands of mile away, and as opted to give me an early Christmas/birthday present.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see a translation for the new spoilers.


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

lots of talk there.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 14, 2011)

Google translate makes little sense, but it seems Kyuubi and Gobi are able to communicate and Kyubi reveals something interesting about bijuus


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 14, 2011)

we will discuss sasuke's new outfit until the next year


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

kakashi explains something regarding the pains


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 14, 2011)

> *Sasuke appears in color.*
> Juugo and Suigetsu appear just a little.
> 
> The Kyuubi is cute!
> Guy opens up to the sixth gate.


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasuke?  tell me its not a joke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 14, 2011)

As far as I can tell from the spoilers and GT, Sasuke is just the color page and not in the actual chapter, like calimike speculated a while ago.

Could be wrong though.

The only other time Sasuke is mentioned is when Suigetsu and Juugo talk about what's going on with him and Karin. I forgot they don't even know he tried to kill her.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

I really wanna know what's up with Kyuubi.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2011)

ugh all the sasuke fans will crawl out of their hole now


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

vered said:


> kakashi explains something regarding the pains



What could he possibly have figured out?


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasuke epic pose and forshadowing threads for the win


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

6th gate? Come one give me the 8th.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 14, 2011)

By vibrating a Raiton at a specific frequency you can disrupt the chakra waves that control the Pains. Kakashi proceeds to disrupt Tobi's control, resulting in the Pains being weakened and easier to pick off.

You heard it here first folks


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 14, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> ugh all the sasuke fans will crawl out of their hole now



Judging from Pika Cheeka assessment; it may not be spring time quite yet. It may be another 6+ weeks of winter. 

No Sasuke in this chapter means I'm taking back my 10 though.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

I SEE THE WORDS SCARECROW AND KAKASHI A BUNCH OF TIMES IN THAT PILE OF BROKEN HALF TRANSLATED SHIT WOOO!!!!


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

the pains cannot use the Rinnegan abilities for some reason.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Jinchuuriki can't use the unique Pain Techniques?

Seems I was wrong, thank God.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 14, 2011)

They needed Kakashi for that? Bee has superior raiton.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2011)

They got nerfed?

Well that sucks


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Psh. Kakashi is way more skilled than bee with raiton, bee just has more chakra.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

So the jins cant use the rinnegans abilities maybe cause of tobi only using one rinnegan or because they only have one rod


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 14, 2011)

@ skaddix really now. ........


----------



## SaiST (Dec 14, 2011)

vered said:


> the pains cannot use the Rinnegan abilities for some reason.


Awww, massive disappointment!

Probably would've been too much if they could though.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Awww, massive disappointment!
> 
> Probably would've been too much if they could though.



Kishi gonna nerf.


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

i think its related to the control over the bijuus or something
well at least we know that the original pains will maintain their uniqueness


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Were they just nerfed or did someone do something to them that forced them to stop using the abilities?


----------



## Saunion (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like the cliffhanger is Naruto reverting back to base and losing KCM. 

See people? You bitched and moaned about no drawbacks, you just had to wait!


----------



## Nimander (Dec 14, 2011)

Gabe said:


> So the jins cant use the rinnegans abilities maybe cause of tobi only using one rinnegan or because they only have one rod



If they could've, they would've already.  Without Tobi needing to draw on the Bijuu power to fight Bee and Naruto.  I know this wasn't flat-out stated, but it was definitely something you could infer by reading between the lines.  

Besides, they're already handing Naruto and Bee their respective asses to them.  Giving them Rinnegan abilities on top of that would be beyond overkill, and if the good guys managed to still win in spite of all that was stacked against them, there'd be no way you couldn't call an asspull on that victory.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd hardly call bijuu forms instead of rikudou paths of pein techs a nerf. Any one of those things are capable of shifting the balance of power in the ninja world.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 14, 2011)

Neo 6 paths is shit long live Madara


----------



## neverlandvictim (Dec 14, 2011)

just a special kid just beat Tokaiu friend

 LOL, Google translate.

 The reason they can't use Rinnegan abilities is because they don't know how. Tobi probably just gave it to them for shared vision. If that's the case then that would imply that Sharingan has no learning curve. LOL.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it's good that they can't use any of the rinnegan's jutsu. The jinchuuriki are already overpowered enough.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 14, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Looks like the cliffhanger is Naruto reverting back to base and losing KCM.
> 
> See people? You bitched and moaned about no drawbacks, you just had to wait!



It was bound to happen.  Naruto was absolutely abusing that mode.  

Now I can't wait to see how he keeps up.  Or maybe Kishi will go the route of getting more people to help him fight Tobi and the Jins.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems like the Pain abilities are nerfed due to having to control the bijuu? And Kyuubi gets in touch with the Gobi...perhaps to try and take advantage of this somehow?


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Looks like the cliffhanger is Naruto reverting back to base and losing KCM.
> 
> See people? You bitched and moaned about no drawbacks, you just had to wait!



It's goooddddd kaka and gai sensei got their baccckkksss!!!!.

If anyone can't tell i'm pretty slaphappy and by all rights should be sleeping, but I want a decent transss i'm too sleepy to comprehend googtrans!@!@!


----------



## andrea (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like Suigetsu and Juugo are off to search for Sasuke and Karin.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 14, 2011)

Can someone who half understands what the google translation is saying post their own interpretation of it?


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

It's really hard to understand with my OT. 
Seems like first Juugo and Suigetsu talk about Karin and Sasuke and what they will do now and then it's back to the battle against Tobi. Naruto tells them what they have found about the Edo Jins and Gai frees him from the coral. 
Later Kyuubi and Hachibi get into an argument, but I really don't get what's happening. 
It ends however with the Yonbi driving Naruto and Kyuubi into a corner (biting them?), and with a what will Naruto and Kyuubi do? Which practically screams Naruto is going to power up next chapter


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 14, 2011)

Lmao at Suigetsu. "Karin wants to get in Sasuke's pants".


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Nimander said:


> It was bound to happen.  Naruto was absolutely abusing that mode.
> 
> Now I can't wait to see how he keeps up.  Or maybe Kishi will go the route of getting more people to help him fight Tobi and the Jins.



Sage mode and/or deal reached with Kyuubi.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kishi gonna nerf.


Nerfing a lot IMO.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Lmao at Suigetsu. "Karin wants to get in Sasuke's pants".



If only he knew.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

So naruto is in trouble looks like maybe next chapter naruto and the kyuubi eork together


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Dec 14, 2011)

Naruto reverts to base and nearly gets eaten by the Yonbi, but gets back into that mode to endure it as Kyuubi watches on.

There have been no drawbacks to the Kyuubi Charkra mode because Kyuubi has long since stopped consuming Naruto's chakra. Hachibi realizes this and asks Kyuubi what he's up to, and the two end up quarreling. Kyuubi has a couple of flashbacks to Naruto saying things like he wants to do something about Kyuubi's hate and that being a jinchuuriki isn't all that bad. So yeah, taming coming up next chapter.


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

yea a power up for Naruto is coming the next chapter.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

This really isn't a nerf, they were already handing naruto and bee their asses.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh holy shit Kyubi and Naruto are gonna wreck some shit in the next chapter..!! I predict KCM evolves!


----------



## Frog King (Dec 14, 2011)

hey to sasuke fangirls already fapping, do you even remember of karin? this is what sasuke does to fangirls


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Madara's Rinnegan, when used by Nagato, never displayed Sharingan powers - now the same eye, when used by Tobi, is unable to replicate the Six Pain Techniques through proxy?


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope Suigetsu kills Karin.

Yeah, it's not gonna happen, but I can dream...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

So the kyuubi has stopped taking narutos chakra i expect a new form next weej if naruto and the kyuubi work together.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It's really hard to understand with my OT.
> Seems like first Juugo and Suigetsu talk about Karin and Sasuke and what they will do now and then it's back to the battle against Tobi. Naruto tells them what they have found about the Edo Jins and Gai frees him from the coral.
> Later Kyuubi and Hachibi get into an argument, but I really don't get what's happening.
> It ends however with the Yonbi driving Naruto and Kyuubi into a corner (biting them?), and with a what will Naruto and Kyuubi do? Which practically screams Naruto is going to power up next chapter



Naruto shouldn't power up yet as in shounen the one to show all of his tricks fist is the one who will lose.

And Tobi certainly has a "that" jutsu or some kind of ultimate jutsu that he had not shown yet.

Besides such power up would come at a huge price and Naruto is already weakened enough. I doubt that Kyuubi will suddenly give him all of his chakra back though as it has been foreshadowed too much that his overuse of KSM will have some serious repercussions.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 14, 2011)

Isn't there a break next week, or is that the week after?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 14, 2011)

yesssssssssssss Kyuubi and Naruto


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry about posting that wrong thread lol


----------



## Frog King (Dec 14, 2011)

It doesn't seem sasuke is part of this chapter, just a fan service color page


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

daschysta said:


> This really isn't a nerf, they were already handing naruto and bee their asses.



yes against jin like Naruto and bee it dosent matter.however it does matter in a possible match up against other Rinnegan users like Madara himself for ex.
but it also gives Naruto and bee a chance of winning against them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

google trans said:
			
		

> Gai: Oh and it has stuck a stake in the left breast of Innovation ... for example?


Looks like Gai is a perv too.

EDIT: I think I got the name wrong.  chirinaru who's that


----------



## Faustus (Dec 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Jinchuuriki can't use the unique Pain Techniques?
> 
> Seems I was wrong, thank God.



Mu-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

Frog King said:


> It doesn't seem sasuke is part of this chapter, just a fan service color page



better than nothing


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 14, 2011)

daschysta said:


> This really isn't a nerf, they were already handing naruto and bee their asses.


Yes it is because they could be better.
Preta Path, Deva Path, etc would obliterate them.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

I think Yagami skipped a few lines. Kakashi does understand Naruto's disjointed report and Gai makes a comment like that's Kakashi's uncanny powers of understanding for you.



Arles Celes said:


> Naruto shouldn't power up yet as in shounen the one to show all of his tricks fist is the one who will lose.
> 
> And Tobi certainly has a "that" jutsu or some kind of ultimate jutsu that he had not shown yet.
> 
> Besides such power up would come at a huge price and Naruto is already weakened enough. I doubt that Kyuubi will suddenly give him all of his chakra back though as it has been foreshadowed too much that his overuse of KSM will have some serious repercussions.



The Jinchuuriki already went to stage 2 respective full bijuu, meaning they powered up before he did, so Naruto powering up is alright. 

I think it's inevitable for Naruto to risk death to win against Tobi. Anything else would be a shock to me. Only Kyuubi's "mercy" will allow Naruto to survive.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> chirinaru who's that



That's what Ohana calls Naruto when he's in Kyuubi Chakra mode.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 14, 2011)

omg see the rage of bijuu for being controlled and what Kyuubi said!


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone got any idea of what non-jibberish kakashi and gai are talking about all damn chapter. Their names are in there a metric shitton.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 14, 2011)

Kyuubi is quickly becoming a Naruto supporter. Oh boy, imminent powerup coming. Maybe we will actually see Naruto fully transform into the Kyuubi to wreck house.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like no Gokage vs Madara again. :/ What a disappointment


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

According to Yagami's translation so far, it seems the bijuus keep trying to turn on Tobi.

Between that, the ninjas there(Bee, Gai, Kakashi), and Naruto likely striking a deal with Kyuubi...

Tobi's gonna get rapestomped soon, folks. Bee's gonna live, and we'll likely see Tobi saying "fuck it", retreating, and making an incomplete Juubi with the KinGin bros.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> Looks like no Gokage vs Madara again. :/ What a disappointment



Feel the pain of those still waiting for Kakashi's rampage . offpanel


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

> The animal is placed under full control of the body


They're fighting perfect jins.

Dear lord.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

If naruto and the kyuubi work together wonder if naruto will go back to the old cloak or the kcm will just get tails and possably change color


----------



## Narutaru (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems like it's finally going to happen. I hope this means Naruto's going to get his tailed states back. It's obvious from the previous chapters that RM doesn't match up to the stuff the other Jinchuriki can pump out.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 14, 2011)

The most interesting part is how it's gonna end if Kyuubi befriends Naruto? I predict Naruto will be able to fuse his new mode with Sage mode, since Kyuubi's not gonna reject it anymore. 

He's gonna need it to become evenly strong as Tobi or Madara.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

lol, Bijuu talk.

This cracks me up for some reason.


----------



## Selva (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting spoilers so far. Kyuubi stopped consuming Naruto's Chakra already. Yup. A team up between the two is finally coming.
and lol at Kyuubi and Hachibi arguing.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 14, 2011)

System said:


> Kyuubi is quickly becoming a Naruto supporter. Oh boy, imminent powerup coming. Maybe we will actually see Naruto fully transform into the Kyuubi to wreck house.


If Tobi can't use the full transformed Jinchuurikis neither the Six Paths then Kyuubi and Hachibi most likely will be able to defeat them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> lol, Bijuu talk.
> 
> This cracks me up for some reason.


This is the most interesting thing I've read for a while.

Keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 14, 2011)

"we bijuu do have emotions you know!!!"

 This is so retarded.


----------



## calimike (Dec 14, 2011)

some jins are suffer and hurt because Tobi control them is cruel and torture!


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Saunion said:


> "we bijuu do have emotions you know!!!"
> 
> This is so retarded.



I have to agree with you.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2011)

you gotta be shittin me.. This can't be the last chapter of 2011. 
Its all useless talk damn it. The topic is emotions ? didn't that get old back in part 1 ? Come the fuck on.
Give me something good..

And don't tell me Sasuke's is appreance is the cliffhanger of the new year?


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol, I love the argument between Hachibi and Kyuubi. I totally see the Bijuu sitting in a bar with the Kyuubi ripping on the Ichibi because he only has one tail. XD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 14, 2011)

> Naruto : Wut ? It seems like Kyuubi and Hachibi are talking.
> 
> Hachibi : I knew it, Kyuubi ... after all, you ...
> 
> ...



Oh lol) It's win.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 14, 2011)

Kyubi is an asshole. I love it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

> Kyuubi : You talk way too much. Indeed, you're the 2nd strongest after me, the Hachibi. Take care of thoses guys, I'm going to bed.
> 
> Hachibi : Don't start an argument about our tails. You were always like this. That's why you treated the one tail Tanuki like shit. Are you listening to me, mozafucka ?
> You're a fox, so don't start faking sleep !
> ...



i am starting to like kyuubi again


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Poor Gobi


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

It probably takes to much chakra to allow thr paths to use the 6 paths powers that is why nagato had to put himself in tue wheelchair and that was a price tobi did not want take. So he just used the shared vision and allowed the jins to use their own abilities instead


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Where's the confirmation that Kyuubi stopped taking Naruto's chakra? Not in what Yagami's translated so far. Implied, maybe...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 14, 2011)

ahahah wow Kyuubi is a bully between bijuu ahaha i love it, but poor shukaku


----------



## Selva (Dec 14, 2011)

Saunion said:


> "we bijuu do have emotions you know!!!"
> 
> This is so retarded.


Yup. They used to have this menacing and dangerous aura about them. Now they have emotions and sympathize with each others. They even argue about the number of their tails. lol


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahaha Kyubi is awesome


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Dec 14, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Where's the confirmation that Kyuubi stopped taking Naruto's chakra? Not in what Yagami's translated so far. Implied, maybe...



That part hasn't been translated yet, but it's in the spoiler.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 14, 2011)

So it seems Tobi can use only one full bijuu at time, and he can't do it for long?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 14, 2011)

i love Kyuubi ahahah


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 14, 2011)

wtf is this faggotory.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

Kyuubi is being a total Tsundere. Here's my prediction for the crucial scene of 568
*
Kyuubi: "D-d-don't take me wrong. I didn't give you my power because I like you or anything." *Kyuubi blushes* "Y-y-you idiot" *Sends Naruto flying with a punch and runs away for some reason wearing a sailor suit**



Gabe said:


> It ptobably takes to much chakra to allow thr paths to use the 6 paths powers that is why nagato had to put himself in tue wheelchair and that was a price tobi did not want take. So he just used the shared vision and allowed the jins to use their own abilities instead



Or it's because it takes a lot more stakes to change the chakra circulatory system enough to allow the bodies to use the Rinnegan jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2011)

The bijuu conversation is funny wonder when the kyuubi made fun of the one tail. It would be funny if it happen after RS created them. The kyuibi just say it amd staryed laughing.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

> Hachibi : Don't start an argument about *our the size of our dicks*. You were always like this. That's why you treated the one tail Tanuki like shit. Are you listening to me, mozafucka ?



fixed


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol the Kyubi "Treating the one tails like shit" looks like that Uchiha arrogance, is contagious.

And Hachibi mad, because he's one tail show from being boss.


----------



## franchi (Dec 14, 2011)

damn Kyuubi is a boss


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Unlike some other people in this thread I for one am happy to see Naruto and Kyuubi work as a team.


----------



## Narutaru (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Unlike some other people in this thread I for one am happy to see Naruto and Kyuubi work as a team.



I'm with you, 560+ chapters.


----------



## Frog King (Dec 14, 2011)

Not a good chapter for Tobi, third chapter nailing Tobi in a row making him go from god to fail piece of crap.

Hachibi fighting Kyuubi, literally or just talk? If they fight literally it's Tobi's chance to get Hachibi.

BTW it is finally confirmed that more tails mean more powerful, it was nothing but speculation before.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Dec 14, 2011)

Kyubi sleeps ? Puhahahaha


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2011)

Why are people surprised at Kyuubi assisting Naruto? He doesn't want to be Tobi or Madara's pawn ever again.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

But it's been said flat out in manga and anime both that the bijuu are mindless without a host. So these conversations the bijuu apparently had were either grunts and growls that only now have meaning, or they've been calling each other long distance from within their hosts telepathically or something.

The latter would be awesome.


*ring ring*

*click*

5-tails: "like omygod 7 tails, is your host a guy, girl, or the artist formerly known as Prince?

7-tails: "fuck you, brony."


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Why are people surprised at Kyuubi assisting Naruto? He doesn't want to be Tobi or Madara's pawn ever again.



not surprised, disgusted


----------



## neverlandvictim (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Unlike some other people in this thread I for one am happy to see Naruto and Kyuubi work as a team.



Same, I've always looked forward to it ever since I started Naruto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> not surprised, disgusted


Go away you.


----------



## Narutaru (Dec 14, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Why are people surprised at Kyuubi assisting Naruto? *He doesn't want to be Tobi or Madara's pawn ever again*.



You could say that's part of the reason, but you know that isn't the only one. That's why there are some that dislike the idea.


----------



## rubberguy (Dec 14, 2011)

*cough cough*ladies gentlemen and the day we all have been waiting for is near so tight your seat belt we are about to crash land. Kyuuto/narubi


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 14, 2011)

neverlandvictim said:


> Same, I've always looked forward to it ever since I started Naruto.



yeah me too can't wait


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2011)

Come on...

Last chapter of 2011 should be better.....

And Kyuubi should stop being a god damn plot mechanism for once...


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Go away you.



kyuubi should be an asshole


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> That's why there are some that dislike the idea.


Except that this chapter seems to confirm that Kyuubi still doesn't like humans:



> Kyuubi : Meh. What's are you talking about ? That's what the ninjas who have been using us as pets did all this time, it's the same.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

sagroth said:


> But it's been said flat out in manga and anime both that the bijuu are mindless without a host. So these conversations the bijuu apparently had were either grunts and growls that only now have meaning, or they've been calling each other long distance from within their hosts telepathically or something.



I think that's been said only of the Sanbi. So perhaps the Sanbi is just particularly stupid among the bijuu, because we have ample evidence that the Kyuubi and the Hachibi are far from mindless.


----------



## Leon (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck are Juugo and Suigetsu doing?  And why are we still not seeing any Madara vs the Kages.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe Tobi can't use the Pain jutsu through his Six Paths because he can't control them completely? 

That's my only guess.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Leon said:


> What the fuck are Juugo and Suigetsu doing?  And why are we still not seeing any Madara vs the Kages.


I wish people would stop crying that they aren't seeing Madara and start enjoying the manga.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kakashi : It can't be that simple to control 7 Bijuus like this, even with his eye powers. He needs considerable chakra for this.



Could it be that Kishi is giving us a hint here that Tobi has become the Ichibi jinchuuriki himself? 

It would be a reason for its absence and it would make for a potent surprise later on when Naruto faces Tobi personally and Tobi reveals that aside from Sharingan and Rinnegan he also has absorbed the power of a bijuu.


----------



## Narutaru (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Except that this chapter seems to confirm that Kyuubi still doesn't like humans:



Naruto isn't like that though, that's the whole point. If he is planning on working with Naruto, and the thing about him not taking Naruto's chakra is true, then he's warmed up to Naruto to some extent. Which is what most seem to dislike about the whole thing.


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

so kyubii wasnt taking naruto chakra and in a way assisted him?
next chapter kyubii will lend his power to naruto in a full cooperation.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 14, 2011)

If it turns out Tobi isn't able to use the rinnegan powers with the paths, the BD will be so interesting this week.
(Especially as it seems Tobi's control over the Bijuu isn't completely perfect.)


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I wish people would stop crying that they aren't seeing Madara and *start enjoying the manga*.



How can they do that when they are reading something that's they don't find interesting at the moment?


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

vered said:


> so kyubii wasnt taking naruto chakra and in a way assisted him?
> next chapter kyubii will lend his power to naruto in a full cooperation.



Can't wait to see the inevitable physical change.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

vered said:


> so kyubii wasnt taking naruto chakra and in a way assisted him?
> next chapter kyubii will lend his power to naruto in a full cooperation.



But he'll be a Tsundere about it 



bearzerger said:


> *
> Kyuubi: "D-d-don't take me wrong. I didn't give you my power because I like you or anything." *Kyuubi blushes* "Y-y-you idiot" *Sends Naruto flying with a punch and runs away for some reason wearing a sailor suit**


----------



## Bonney (Dec 14, 2011)

> Kakashi : ( Chakra absorbotion, Summoning, pulling and pushing, soul absorbtion, mechanisms and puppets ... they're not using anything ! )
> 
> Jin are attacking Kakashi and gai from the back.
> 
> ...



Gai is talking about Pain Jutsu's as if he is familiar with them...

Loving the Kyuubi being a bastard about all of this.


----------



## Setas1999 (Dec 14, 2011)

what is this?Juugo,suigetsu...I don't care abot them.all I wanted for wis chapter was Kakashi and/or Gaara fighting tobi/madara.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my god :amazed

The amount of people crying that Kyuubi isn't who they expected him to be.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 14, 2011)

sitting here reading about kyuubi and hachibi having a couple's quarrel and thought...hmm..cute -__-


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

System said:


> Gai is talking about Pain Jutsu's as if he is familiar with them...



Well, it's only reasonable to assume that offpanel the shinobi in Konoha share information on jutsu like the Rinnegan.


----------



## rubberguy (Dec 14, 2011)

So madara vs kages was to occupy the kages from disturbing naruto/bee vs tobi's fight???


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

rubberguy said:


> So madara vs kages was to occupy the kages from disturbing naruto/bee vs tobi's fight???


It looks that way, yeah.

Don't get disappointed over it. That happened during the Rescue sasuke arc in part one and I for one didn't find it at all grating.


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 14, 2011)

System said:


> Gai is talking about Pain Jutsu's as if he is familiar with them...
> 
> Loving the Kyuubi being a bastard about all of this.



Kyuubi's attitude is akin to onoki's at kage summit.  He was bound to soften up(much like onoki) come the right guy for the job...Naruto -__-


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

rubberguy said:


> So madara vs kages was to occupy the kages from disturbing naruto/bee vs tobi's fight???



I honestly doubt Kabuto set things up that way. His goal is also the Jinchuuriki. He even asked Madara if he wanted to retrieve the real one (Naruto).


----------



## Hazuki (Dec 14, 2011)

System said:


> Gai is talking about Pain Jutsu's as if he is familiar with them...




he is a jounin of konoha , you think he wouln't have asked who destroy konoha and how ? 

of course he is familiar with this 

everyone talk to everyone in konoha


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

rubberguy said:


> So madara vs kages was to occupy the kages from disturbing naruto/bee vs tobi's fight???





Klue said:


> I honestly doubt Kabuto set things up that way. His goal is also the Jinchuuriki. He even asked Madara if he wanted to retrieve the real one (Naruto).


He's talking from the writers perspective.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Hazuki said:


> he is a jounin of konoha , you think he wouln't have asked who destroy konoha and how ?
> 
> of course he is familiar with this
> 
> everyone talk to everyone in konoha



Plus he rolls with Kakashi, and Kakashi knows pretty much everything.


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 14, 2011)

CA182 said:


> If it turns out Tobi isn't able to use the rinnegan powers with the paths, the BD will be so interesting this week.
> (Especially as it seems Tobi's control over the Bijuu isn't completely perfect.)



well the sucker's only got one rinnegan eye...

One probably needz the pair to use "path powers"...

Its like imagine some kid trying to skate like a pro with only one skate shoe...you can try, but like kakashi said it'll take lots of chakra to even be able to use one shoe properly


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh wow, Kyuubi prevented Naruto from dying.

Not the first time this happened.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 14, 2011)

oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiit the jin transform in Bijuus !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubberguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> I honestly doubt Kabuto set things up that way. His goal is also the Jinchuuriki. He even asked Madara if he wanted to retrieve the real one (Naruto).



well kabuto has been doing some dumb things during this war and even letting madara have his way instead of his own goal. Well kishi is the 1 setting things up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 14, 2011)

Fucking pokemons.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 14, 2011)

I talked too fast.  No drawbacks for KCM then.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, finally we are having Naruto using full Kyuubi's power in next chapter as apparently Kyuubi hasnt decided to form the alliance it will be done next chapter.

My guess is that when it happens Naruto's RS form will turn from white to a black shrould like other Jinchuurikis and thus Naruto will look like this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

Next chapter Kyubi will fully cooperate with Naruto for sure, I think he's gonna replenish all of his chakra and Naruto's KCM will evolve somehow. Maybe more RS-like features, tails or something like V2? And then Naruto starts being badass again


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh my god :amazed
> 
> The amount of people crying that Kyuubi isn't who they expected him to be.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



more like sores on your dick when you have sex a prostitute  yup that's how i feel. fucked the wrong pussy named kyuubi


----------



## ellodarlin (Dec 14, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be like a cliffhanger by ANY means...

/statingTheObvious


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

So all the jinchuuriki transformed. That's it. They are done for. Their imminent defeat should now be blatantly obvious to every reader.

And I think I'm going to change my mind. If it's to defeat the transformed bijuu it's alright for Naruto to transform into the full Kyuubi, but he better not try that stunt against Tobi or any other human sized opponent, because against those the mode is useless.


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

so next chapter naruto will get a new power-up


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> more like sores on your dick when you have sex a prostitute  yup that's how i feel. fucked the wrong pussy named kyuubi


Don't feel so upset.

Read this and realize that this isn't new:
fluttered


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

ellodarlin said:


> Doesn't seem to be like a cliffhanger by ANY means...
> 
> /statingTheObvious



Cliffhanger is Naruto is going to gain the FULL Kyuubi's power, isnt that enough for you?

Its basically the power-up people has been expecting since it was revealed Jinchuuriki's could use their Bijuu power.

Unlimited RM clones, Bijuu Dama spam, chakra shroud manipulation, the possiblities.....


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> So all the jinchuuriki transformed. That's it. They are done for. Their imminent defeat should now be blatantly obvious to every reader.
> 
> And I think I'm going to change my mind. If it's to defeat the transformed bijuu it's alright for Naruto to transform into the full Kyuubi, but he better not try that stunt against Tobi or any other human sized opponent, because against those the mode is useless.



We dont know if Naruto is going to fully transform, for all we know his RM might evolve, remember he is getting the full Kyuubi chakra on top his RM.

He might transform, but seeing Kishi is avoiding Naruto turning into a gargantuan, instead of transforming he might get an evolved RM.

We already saw what RM can do by itself (Kage level clones, Bijuu Damas (in theory), Minato's Yellow flash speed, Rasenshurken and all type of attacks spam, etc.)

Then we were shown what the Kyuubi's remaining chakra can do by itself (when Datclone soloed a forest).

Now we are going to see what the 2 modes in conjuction will do, revealing Naruto's true jinchuuriki power for the first time.


----------



## Frog King (Dec 14, 2011)

still no Tobi flashback?


----------



## vered (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, finally we are having Naruto using full Kyuubi's power in next chapter as apparently Kyuubi hasnt decided to form the alliance it will be done next chapter.
> 
> My guess is that when it happens Naruto's RS form will turn from white to a black shrould like other Jinchuurikis and thus Naruto will look like this:
> 
> ...



that would be interesting.having the shape of RS in black with the necklace and horns visible.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

vered said:


> that would be interesting.having the shape of RS in black with the necklace and horns visible.



He already has the shape, he's only the wrong color. Maybe he'll go V2 and look exactly like that, with no Rinnegan of course.

That'd be like the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

I really hope Naruto and Kyuubi complete the deal next chapter and this is not just another free handout of chakra to draw it out longer.


----------



## rubberguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Cliffhanger is Naruto is going to gain the FULL Kyuubi's power, isnt that enough for you?
> 
> Its basically the power-up people has been expecting since it was revealed Jinchuuriki's could use their Bijuu power.
> 
> Unlimited RM clones, Bijuu Dama spam, chakra shroud manipulation, the possiblities.....



the possibilities are endless it may lead to the combination of sage & kcm chakra


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He already has the shape, he's only the wrong color. Maybe he'll go V2 and look exactly like that, with no Rinnegan of course.
> 
> That'd be like the most awesome thing ever.



Yeah it would be totally badass. I wouldnt be surprised if Tobi shits on his pants after that, and this is the factor that makes him decide to take on the Hachibi only for now at least (and thus capture Bee).


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

rubberguy said:


> the possibilities are endless it may lead to the combination of sage & kcm chakra



The combination of SM with whatever mode he will attain when he gains the full power of Kyuubi, I dont think we will see until the Juubi fight.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 14, 2011)

I am sad. I can't say why, because I don't want any of you to think I only ready this manga because of Itachi.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> We dont know if Naruto is going to fully transform, for all we know his RM might evolve, remember he is getting the full Kyuubi chakra on top his RM.
> 
> He might transform, but seeing Kishi is avoiding Naruto turning into a gargantuan, instead of transforming he might get an evolved RM.



True.

I'm just saying that I won't completely reject the idea of Naruto transforming into the giant Kyuubi as long as it's to fight the other fullsize bijuu. That way it would be an equal fight between monsters.

Besides, the advantage of it would be that if afterwards Naruto transformed into the mode you describe to face Tobi, and which I see as the ultimate form of a jinchuuriki as well, it would imply a certain power ranking: KCM < full bijuu < KCM2 (< KCM2+SM). If so all those who always want to see Naruto fight like Kyuubi will find their argument neatly undercut.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess that's why Kakashi never tried controlling Kyuubi!!!


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I am sad. I can't say why, because I don't want any of you to think I only ready this manga because of Itachi.



Now why would anyone ever think that

Not that I can talk.


----------



## SageRafa (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The combination of SM with whatever mode he will attain when he gains the full power of Kyuubi, I dont think we will see until the Juubi fight.



I believe it should be until Sasuke's fights.

I have a feeling that he will either fight Sasuke before the Juubi or Sasuke will become the Juubi-Jin [being controlled by it].


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasuke appearing. Suigetsu and Juugogoing to Orochimaru Hideouts. I think this equals What Karin did Sasuke aka a sasuke power up


----------



## Penance (Dec 14, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Come on...
> 
> Last chapter of 2011 should be better.....
> 
> *And Kyuubi should stop being a god damn plot mechanism for once...*



That's all it was ever for...



bearzerger said:


> Could it be that Kishi is giving us a hint here that Tobi has become the Ichibi jinchuuriki himself?
> 
> It would be a reason for its absence and it would make for a potent surprise later on when Naruto faces Tobi personally and Tobi reveals that aside from Sharingan and Rinnegan he also has absorbed the power of a bijuu.



Hm...I like that


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I am sad. I can't say why, because I don't want any of you to think I only ready this manga because of Itachi.


Be a man and fess up. 

What has you so concerned?


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Don't feel so upset.
> 
> Read this and realize that this isn't new:
> fluttered



kyuubi helped naruto back because kyuubi thought he was gonna die. this fact was retconed by kishi in part 2. back then there was a reason. 

don't get me wrong, i know this was gonna happen since chapter 1 but the execution is just horrible. especially that kyuubi hates madra controlling him but is ok with naruto rapping him in his mind battle. again, we all knew naruto was gonna one day against kyuubi and win, but the execution of this by is extremely horrible leaving one character being pawned by the other. he has done that with nagato, kisame and everyone else but kyuubi was the only hope 

now, he helps him because naruto took away his hatred. right now, kyuubi is in the 12 stages to becoming his pet. he is still at the first stage though, denial.

again, i did expect it like everyone else did. it's shounen after all. however, do i like it? no.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys something I forgot but I think would be worth to mention. Remember that Naruto could only use "that" jutsu when he got the full power of the Kyuubi? And remember against whom this technique was supposed to be used? (Masked Man)

And now both things are present during this fight 

Coincidence? I dont think so.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

so is this the year's cliffhanger? 

not a kyuubi going out page? a sasuke page? an itachi page? just this?


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Guys something I forgot but I think would be worth to mention. Remember that Naruto could only use "that" jutsu when he got the full power of the Kyuubi? And remember against whom this technique was supposed to be used? (Masked Man)
> 
> And now both things are present during this fight
> 
> Coincidence? I dont think so.



Naruto will use his ultimate jutsu only to discover, to the horrer of everyone that it only destroyed the mask... nothing more...


----------



## lathia (Dec 14, 2011)

It's over then? Kyubi is officially a good guy? 

Finally, we might see Naruto using more than 6 tails worth of Kyubi's chakra.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> now, he helps him because naruto took away his hatred. right now, kyuubi is in the 12 stages to becoming his pet. he is still at the first stage though, denial..


What are you talking about??

Naruto will be Kyuubi's pet.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The combination of SM with whatever mode he will attain when he gains the full power of Kyuubi, I dont think we will see until the Juubi fight.



100% agreed. KCM or maybe this new KCM V2 that we're speculating should be more than enough to deal with the likes of Sasuke. Juubi is the final villain.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> so is this the year's cliffhanger?
> 
> not a kyuubi going out page? a sasuke page? an itachi page? just this?



Which could also translate "Naruto gaining the power-up everyone was waiting for since the Zabusa fight".


----------



## Escargon (Dec 14, 2011)

I heard theres another chapter next week. I hope so. This chapter seems very weak:/


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> so is this the year's cliffhanger?
> 
> not a kyuubi going out page? a sasuke page? an itachi page? just this?



nope this is the christmas cliffhanger. we'll get another chapter in two weeks which will be the new years cliffhanger.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

lathia said:


> Finally, we might see Naruto using more than 6 tails worth of Kyubi's chakra.


I want this so much.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 14, 2011)

Hachibi said:
			
		

> Don't start an argument about our tails. You were always like this. That's why you treated the one tail Tanuki like shit. Are you listening to me, mozafucka ?



Best part of the chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

The year's cliffhanger will be Naruto (with full Kyubi cooperation and most likely evolved KCM or something) breaking Tobi's mask for sure.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> 100% agreed. KCM or maybe this new KCM V2 that we're speculating should be more than enough to deal with the likes of Sasuke. Juubi is the final villain.



Yeah, it would be overkill against Sasuke, Rinnegan or not. Remember what SM did to Base Naruto? All his stats were amped 100fold at least and its no exaggeration.

Now imagine what it will do to KCMV2 Naruto? A Naruto which far much more chakra to exchange than Base Naruto, the increase would be greater.

Imagine KCMV2 amped by 100. Imagine a full Kyuubi Bijuu Dama 100 times stronger, a speed greater than Minato's 100 times faster, Kage level clones 100 times stronger.

Lmao I wouldnt be surprised if in this mode Naruto's equivalent to a normal raasengan is the Rasenshuriken and can do it with 1 finger.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> The year's cliffhanger will be Naruto (with full Kyubi cooperation and most likely evolved KCM or something) breaking Tobi's mask for sure.



Unlikely. If Kishi has Naruto transform in 568 he'll first have to deal with the bijuu and that alone is going to be so epic it'll more than fill the chapter. The breaking of the mask will happen when all the jinchuuriki are dealt with and the fight is approaching it's dramatic conclusion. 

Kishi put Kakashi there for the express purpose of being able to recognize Tobi's face and thus his identity. Once Tobi's identity is known we can get his death flashback.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Unless the new mode turns out to be so overwhelming that it off easily all Jinchuurikis.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> The year's cliffhanger will be Naruto (with full Kyubi cooperation and most likely evolved KCM or something) breaking Tobi's mask for sure.



Technically this is the last chapter of the year. For Japan that is.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, it would be overkill against Sasuke, Rinnegan or not. Remember what SM did to Base Naruto? All his stats were amped 100fold at least and its no exaggeration.
> 
> Now imagine what it will do to KCMV2 Naruto? A Naruto which far much more chakra to exchange than Base Naruto, the increase would be greater.
> 
> ...




Eww. I hope this manga never gets so blatantly like that. Completely breaking the powerscale and make everything except "what the scouter says" meaningless, is the death of every halfway decent manga. I hope kishi has the sense to keep it somewhat tasteful.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Unless the new mode turns out to be so overwhelming that it off easily all Jinchuurikis.


Naruto doesn't have enough prep time to make clones that gather natural chakra. 

I bet Kishi's saving that for Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, it would be overkill against Sasuke, Rinnegan or not. Remember what SM did to Base Naruto? All his stats were amped 100fold at least and its no exaggeration.
> 
> Now imagine what it will do to KCMV2 Naruto? A Naruto which far much more chakra to exchange than Base Naruto, the increase would be greater.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Kyubi Sage Mode will get Naruto to Rikudou Sennin's level. It's far too soon to happen now, it'll happen at the end of manga.


----------



## Sygurgh (Dec 14, 2011)

The Kyuubi got TnJ’ed. He was just misunderstood.
Link removed
“I-I-It’s not like I wanted to give you my chakra or a-anything!”


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

daschysta said:


> Eww. I hope this manga never gets so blatantly like that. Completely breaking the powerscale and make everything except "what the scouter says" is the death of every halfway decent manga. I hope kishi has the sense to keep it somewhat tasteful.



Kishi did that the momment he introduced Rikudou Sennin and Juubi. Not even the entire current Narutoverse pitted against him, could defeat him. He introduced a character that can solo Narutoverse.

The momment we knew the final villain goal is to reach that level it was bound to happen so it wouldnt surprise you. Is either that or the Juubi simply never showing up. I find the latter scenario way worse.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Sygurgh said:


> The Kyuubi got TnJ?ed. He was just misunderstood.
> Link removed


This isn't TnJ. It's been happening for ages.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto doesn't have enough prep time to make clones that gather natural chakra.
> 
> I bet Kishi's saving that for Naruto vs Sasuke.



When I was talking about the "new mode" I was talking about whatever Naruto will get when he gains 100% Kyuubi chakra.

I am not expecting to see RMV2 (or whatever he gets) + SM until the end of the manga.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> When I was talking about the "new mode" I was talking about whatever Naruto will get when he gains 100% Kyuubi chakra.
> 
> I am not expecting to see RMV2 (or whatever he gets) + SM until the end of the manga.


Fair enough.

Naruto will look like a boss in any case.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

I expect that if Naruto do gets a new mode he doesnt gets a nerf like "Its so powerful that Naruto's body cant withstand said transformation more than 10 minutes or the chakra will make him ablaze".


----------



## Nimander (Dec 14, 2011)

So Kyuubi'd been giving Naruto a hall pass this entire time?  That explains SO much.  

At least now we have a reasonable excuse for why Naruto stepped onto the battlefield and suddenly became God, or for Datclone's () existence.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 14, 2011)

So the chapter ends with Naruto inside some giant gorilla's mouth. Not the cliffhanger I was expecting.


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 14, 2011)

This s it guys, the bitchification process has reached 100%!, next chapter new form/power for narubi...


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

The biggest point against Naruto going true jinn this early I had thought was the bijuudama rasengan. In other words, having had all this trainingntime with it, it doesn't make sense for him to achieve a power up that makes it useless(as true jinn would let him use bijuudama at will in v2 and full Kyuubi forms). 

But now, after terracing his fight with the 3rd Raikage and thinking about it, there are some possibilities that lets him get the full jinn without rendering bijuudama rasengan useless:

1. Bijuudama rasengan is better than regular bijuudama. Regardless of what other reason there are, this one pretty much has to be true in order for the power up to make any sense at all.

2. Either true jinn status or sage chakra is required to complete the jutsu. Either one of these works. As is, the jutsu harms Naruto when trying to make it, is too unstable, and too heavy for him to carry. An increase in ability from true jinn status and/or sage chakra being mixed would likely help with both the strength needed to hold the technique(sage mode drastically increasing strength/durability), and stability as well(sage chakra completed the Rasenshuriken, after all). This is further backed up by the eyepatch lava-using nin mentioning a regular human should not be able to make a bijuu ball.

Any other possibilities? Does anyone disagree? Would Kishi really make the bijuudama rasengan obsolete before it's even employed successfully?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

sagroth said:


> The biggest point against Naruto going true jinn this early I had thought was the bijuudama rasengan. In other words, having had all this trainingntime with it, it doesn't make sense for him to achieve a power up that makes it useless(as true jinn would let him use bijuudama at will in v2 and full Kyuubi forms).
> 
> But now, after terracing his fight with the 3rd Raikage and thinking about it, there are some possibilities that lets him get the full jinn without rendering bijuudama rasengan useless:
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone posted his thread in the prediction thread.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Nimander said:


> So Kyuubi'd been giving Naruto a hall pass this entire time?  That explains SO much.
> 
> At least now we have a reasonable excuse for why Naruto stepped onto the battlefield and suddenly became God, or for Datclone's () existence.



Datclone is the reason Kyuubi accepted to cooperate, in an offpanel time Kyuubi was visited by that clone and got slapped into submission then it was:

Datclone: Do you want more?
Kyuubi: No...
Datclone: Do you want more
Kyuubi: NOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Datclone: Then listen very well you fucking cub, you will give Naruto your full chakra mkay? If you dont I will come back to slap you around more
Kyuubi: Yes boss!
Datclone: Okay, I am busy and I have to leave. I must travel to the future to slap Juubi into submission to make sure he lose to Naruto when he face him


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kabuto is up to sumthin.


----------



## Frog King (Dec 14, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Kabuto is up to sumthin.



Why do you say that?


----------



## calimike (Dec 14, 2011)

HxH [RAW] & OP [RAW] and Bleach [translated by ZoneManga] are out. Naruto isn't out yet 

I want to see pic of Kyuubi-Naruto asap


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Kabuto is up to sumthin.


Kabuto has nothing to do with this chapter.

What are you on about?


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

i am surprised that sasuke has a cover. in color nonetheless.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Will Naruto use "that" jutsu during this fight now that the conditions to perform it are met?


----------



## andrea (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> i am surprised that sasuke has a cover. in color nonetheless.



Kishi probably just wants to show off his new outfit. At least I hope he gets a new outfit.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Kabuto has nothing to do with this chapter.
> 
> What are you on about?



who uses edo tense to control the jins? kabuto


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> who uses edo tense to control the jins? kabuto



Uhhh. Tobi controls the Edo Jins.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Sounds like someone posted his thread in the prediction thread.



Not really, no. I just see everyone going *new form for sure next chapter*!!!! In this thread and am basically just pointing out that there's a problem with that supposition unless the bijuudama rasengan thing is resolved.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Naruto will gain the metal cap


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

hails said:


> Kishi probably just wants to show off his new outfit. At least I hope he gets a new outfit.



it's just weird for kishi to do covers. it's been a really long time since the last one.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Not really, no. I just see everyone going *new form for sure next chapter*!!!! In this thread and am basically just pointing out that there's a problem with that supposition unless the bijuudama rasengan thing is resolved.


Dude that's not what I meant.

Your post was so good it warranted its own thread. Save it for then.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Uhhh. Tobi controls the Edo Jins.



and who summoned the edo tenses? kabuto. tobi is using the rods + rennigan to control his edo tense. i think kabuto will do something with madara loosing control over them since he is the original summoner.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2011)

This can't be.... Chapter sucks....


But at least its canon that Itachi'll end Edo Tensei. Otherwise it is apparent that these guys are fucked. 
Or Gai will use 8th gate


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 14, 2011)

Suigetsu and Juugo are going to die if they meet Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> This can't be.... Chapter sucks....
> 
> 
> But at least its canon that Itachi'll end Edo Tensei. Otherwise it is apparent that these guys are fucked.
> Or Gai will use 8th gate



8 gate is only for RS. gai is that cool


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> and who summoned the edo tenses? kabuto. tobi is using the rods + rennigan to control his edo tense. i think kabuto will do something with madara loosing control over them since he is the original summoner.



Yeah, it's possible but I think Kabuto has his hands full trying to keep Madara in check.


----------



## navy (Dec 14, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> And Kyuubi should stop being a god damn plot mechanism for once...



Better then sharingan.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 14, 2011)

> Kakashi : Raikiri !
> 
> Gai : Hachimon Tonkou ! 6th Gate : View Gate - Open !
> 
> Gai and Kakashi rushes on the Edo Jins.



Is kishi trying to say Gai with 6 gates is only equal to Kakashi with Raikiri?

I have a problem with this...


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Suigetsu and Juugo are going to die if they meet Sasuke



why? he pretty much has the same motivation as he already had. they knew about his motivation and will help him unless sasuke sees no further use for them.


----------



## daschysta (Dec 14, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Is kishi trying to say Gai with 6 gates is only equal to Kakashi with Raikiri?
> 
> I have a problem with this...



Gai isn't anywhere near kakashi's level without the gates activated are you serious? 

Gai needs the gates, it's not like his style of fighting without huge boosts (gates) would be useful.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah, it's possible but I think Kabuto has his hands full trying to keep Madara in check.



yes and no. we have seen him control multiple edo tenses. + madara is acting on his own well. he is not fighting under kabuto's control yet. 

i know it's not likely because the jins will disappear this chapter but kabuto may be already planing to stab madara in the back. again, not that much but it is a possibility.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Dude that's not what I meant.
> 
> Your post was so good it warranted its own thread. Save it for then.



Ah my bad then. I just always read that stifled laughter smiley as mocking.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> why? he pretty much has the same motivation as he already had. they knew about his motivation and will help him unless sasuke sees no further use for them.



That's exactly it. They'll either get deceived by Sasuke and get killed by some Konoha guys, because Sasuke sure as hell won't try to save them, or he will say something along the lines of "I no longer need you guys... *murdering tiem*"

The latter is all the more likely if they find out what he did to Karin.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 14, 2011)

daschysta said:


> Gai isn't anywhere near kakashi's level without the gates activated are you serious?
> 
> Gai needs the gates, it's not like his style of fighting without huge boosts (gates) would be useful.



Lol I'm not talking about Gai without gates. 

I just find an issue believing Gai with 6 gates activated is only equal to Kakashi with Raikiri... I thought he'd be stronger.


----------



## sagroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> why? he pretty much has the same motivation as he already had. they knew about his motivation and will help him unless sasuke sees no further use for them.



Sasuke seems to have developed the habit of suddenly turning on allies.

Team 7, Orochimaru, Karin, Zetsu...

I agree he has no real motive to do so, but Kishi's last dialogue for Sasuke was over the top "lulz darkness," so it's not out of the realm of possibility that he could turn on Suigetsu and Juugo for no reason.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> That's exactly it. They'll either get deceived by Sasuke and get killed by some Konoha guys, because Sasuke sure as hell won't try to save them, or he will say something along the likes of "I no longer need you guys... *murdering tiem*"
> 
> The latter is all the more likely if they find out what he did to Karin.



exactly, but how will they find out if they run into sasuke first and not karin at all?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Suigetsu and Juugo are going to die if they meet Sasuke



It was about time 



navy said:


> Better then sharingan.



lolwut. When did sharingan serve as a plot mechanism. Its just a tool. Kyuubi is an ultra powerful conscious being that keeps saving Naruto's ass since chapter 1.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> exactly, but how will they find out if they run into sasuke first and not karin at all?


Well, Sasuke might just outright say it or they'll find Karin in Konoha. That's where she still is IIRC.


Grimmjowsensei said:


> It was about time



You like Gai


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> exactly, but how will they find out if they run into sasuke first and not karin at all?


Karin will be inconspicuously missing. And then they connect the dots.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2011)

Fun chapter, can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 14, 2011)

Man, I'm a Sasuke fan, and I still think that was a total waste of a color page. :I


----------



## Z3bra (Dec 14, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Is kishi trying to say Gai with 6 gates is only equal to Kakashi with Raikiri?
> 
> I have a problem with this...



kakashi's speed is circumstance dependant


----------



## andrea (Dec 14, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Man, I'm a Sasuke fan, and I still think that was a total waste of a color page. :I



This. I was expecting a cool new outfit at least. Screw you with a spiked bat, Kishi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 14, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Is kishi trying to say Gai with 6 gates is only equal to Kakashi with Raikiri?
> 
> I have a problem with this...



yeah.

Sad day for all of us. :/

Probably 7th gate is equal to Kakashi with MS


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> I predict Juugo and Suigetsu will appear.



My prediction was right after all. Now I know I've got psychic powers!


----------



## Shozan (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm the only one who thinks that Itachi is searching for Sasuke and we will see a disapointing 'Brothers love reunited + redemption' scene?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2011)

^ Don't jinx it.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice chapter                       .


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 14, 2011)

Cute Kyuubi


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Dec 15, 2011)

Sasuke appeared in December 14th's chapter. Long time no see, for him. I don't remember when he last appeared.


----------

